# Harry Potter verse with 1 year prep vs. The Holy Shounen Trinity



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 21, 2011)

Location: Earth

Harry potter verse get's 1 year of prep. They take on

Bleach
One Piece
Naruto

at the same time.

For the sake of the thread, lets assume characters(HST) from one universe get along with the other, so they will band together to take down a common enemy.

The HST doesn't get prep but is aware that there is an enemy approaching so they are on thier guard.

Who wins?

Edit: Advanced Real World technology is banned to prevent people from saying lol Nuke.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2011)

Cloak of invisibilty 
Elder Wand 
Avada Kedavra 
???
Profit


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 21, 2011)

I say it depends on how much and how well they are able to equip shitloads of lucky potions and of course time travelling.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 21, 2011)

HP-verse has a lot less firepower, but assuming a general sense of cop-on and competence is applied, then their magic will more then compensate

I think I'll leave this thread to Banhammer to elaborate on in an amusing manner.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Cloak of invisibilty
> Elder Wand
> Avada Kedavra
> ???
> Profit



Considering how many people don't need to see to detect presence, I doubt the Cloak  is going to be of much use.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 21, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> HP-verse has a lot less firepower, but assuming a general sense of cop-on and competence is applied, then their magic will more then compensate
> 
> I think I'll leave this thread to Banhammer to elaborate on in an amusing manner.



This is what I'm trying to figure out.

I mean, when you have beasts like the Kyuubi, Aizen, Ichigo, Urahara, ,Barragan, Kyuubi, The Admirals, Whitebeard going up against you...

Not to mention the HST has a decent amount of hax as well.

I heard the HPverse is powerful so I seeing how strong it is.


----------



## dwabn (Jul 21, 2011)

just curious how do they deal with the speed difference, bc a good portion of the hst could probably kill every person hp person 1v1 before they had a thought.... i feel like they r gonna have to rely heavily on some of there odd magic hax... 

idk enough hp depth stuff but even cloak and there really crappy time travel dont seem like near enough... dementors seem like the only strong thing they have on there side.

are real world techs allowed or no?? since they do exist in hp verse bc mass nuke would beat hst


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Bleach has real world tech too. So nukes are available on both sides. But yeah I'm wondering exactly wtf HPverse can do against Hypersonic + town busters.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry, muggle world and society is part of Harry Potter's relevant canon but not bleache's

Who cares though, there's anti tech on HP side

Invisibility by itself is a terrible idea when facing so many people who have thins such as King's Haki, or the pre-cog haki, but impercetibility + imperius to turn people like Whitebeard against the rest of the HST is pretty dangerous.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2011)

Law said:


> Considering how many people don't need to see to detect presence, I doubt the Cloak  is going to be of much use.



Not even death can detect someone in the cloak. So yeah


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah, the cloak is a bit more high brow when it comes to stealth but it can only cover one person so why don't we think bigger here?


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess everyone can get a horcrux and make every character in the HPverse inmortal.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

It's imortal with no regen.
Give the cloak  to voldemort.
Imperius on people like Whitebeard and the Admirals and let the dementors rape what the mandragoras and dementors can't digest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Seperately HP can beat each one...together?....uh....Time Turners...AK and Imperious spell....lucky potion, polyjuice potion, mandrake plant screams, dementors.....I don't even think that is all enough.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

I would say nuke apocalipse, but this is not Twilight we're debating against


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's imortal with no regen.
> *Give the cloak  to voldemort.*
> Imperius on people like Whitebeard and the Admirals and let the dementors rape what the mandragoras and dementors can't digest.



God dammit, I was going to say that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

invisibility cloak + voldemorts restraint cloth spell = voldemort force choke simulation


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

They could also slaughter all the muggles and create a legion of the undead...a very very big legion of the undead to attract their attention. The OP said they are expecting an attack, but not who is attacking.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

haha, yes, zombi apocalypse is an option


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 21, 2011)

Is that spell from magic strong enough to affect people with Haki on the level of an Admiral?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Is that spell from magic strong enough to affect people with Haki on the level of an Admiral?



why would it not?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> why would it not?



CoO or CoA


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Willpower and telepathic defenses are useless against imperio unless you got something like a "double soul" and even then, it is no small feat.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Moody's eye is a particular one-of-a-kind type of deal but yes, there are indirect ways of targetting someone under the cloak



However, imperceptibility and unplotability combined remove such possible indirect ways from being a threat


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

I do not think anyone in the holy trinity really had practice against mind control like that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

there's argument to be made for B. And a few others.
Irrelevant though when there's not so much for WhiteBeard or the Admirals


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 21, 2011)

Barragan and Aizen are major threats. 

Not to mention, Oruchibuto can chill in the back and create Edo's of fallen soldiers and downed muggles since this is the real world.

HPverse isn't the only one that can create the undead.


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh Harry Potter threads everywhere.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 21, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Barragan and Aizen are major threats.
> 
> Not to mention, Oruchibuto can chill in the back and create Edo's of fallen soldiers and downed muggles since this is the real world.
> 
> HPverse isn't the only one that can create the undead.



Imperius Kabuto.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> there's argument to be made for B. And a few others.
> Irrelevant though when there's not so much for WhiteBeard or the Admirals



ah yes the jinchuricis, but they will be the only ones. That I can think of at least.



Eternal Sleep said:


> Barragan and Aizen are major threats.
> 
> Not to mention, Oruchibuto can chill in the back and create Edo's of fallen soldiers and downed muggles since this is the real world.
> 
> HPverse isn't the only one that can create the undead.



except he does not have any prep time to do such a thing. Only HPverse does.


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 21, 2011)

I see no possible way for hp to do anything about the speed difference, essentially the entire Hst is *atleast* supersonic.

then you get bleach and naruto level hax, along with op's destructive force.

GG hpverse


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2011)

Really this would come down to a constant speedblitz. And not even by the high tiers. the fodder nin would also be able to  spam kunai attacks, elemental attacks. If we use everyone in the HST your front line would consist of 6 paths of Pein w/summons, Kakuzu and Hidan, Barragan, Kizaru, Pacifistas, Magellan, Gecko Moria, Itachi, Gaara, Minato, and 100,000 white zetsus. They would decimate the entire front line of the enemy with a combo of Magellan's poison and barragaon's respira. Beam attacks from Stark, Ulquiora the pacifistas and kizaru keeps the enemy off balance, 6 paths, white zetsus, kakazu and hidan head into the enemy's front line, where their immortality keeps them from susaining serious damage. Minato is there to get anyone out of imminent danger as well as take out anyone who comes near, as is Itachi. Moria uses teh dead bodies from the enemy's side as soldiers, and the zetsus transform into enemy soldiers confusing their ranks.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 22, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Really this would come down to a constant speedblitz. And not even by the high tiers. the fodder nin would also be able to  spam kunai attacks, elemental attacks. If we use everyone in the HST your front line would consist of 6 paths of Pein w/summons, Kakuzu and Hidan, Barragan, Kizaru, Pacifistas, Magellan, Gecko Moria, Itachi, Gaara, Minato, and 100,000 white zetsus. They would decimate the entire front line of the enemy with a combo of Magellan's poison and barragaon's respira. Beam attacks from Stark, Ulquiora the pacifistas and kizaru keeps the enemy off balance, 6 paths, white zetsus, kakazu and hidan head into the enemy's front line, where their immortality keeps them from susaining serious damage. Minato is there to get anyone out of imminent danger as well as take out anyone who comes near, as is Itachi. Moria uses teh dead bodies from the enemy's side as soldiers, and the zetsus transform into enemy soldiers confusing their ranks.



One has to admit, after processing all that in my head, it's hard to say that this would not be a really difficult battle for the HPverse.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 22, 2011)

"The Imperius Curse is one of the three Unforgivable Curses. When cast successfully, it places the victim completely under the caster's control, though a person with exceptional strength of will is capable of resisting it. This makes it unique among the unforgivable curses, as it is the only one of them with a known, reliable method of resistance. The curse's incantation is Imperio."

Imperius can be resisted by willpower, that's what Harry Potter did.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2011)

Harry Potterverse would win. First step would be setting things up so the HST cannot reach them, the second step would be transfiguring their food supply into things like oil or even poisoning their food supply so they starve or get poisoned. 

They can then start placing mooks under the imperius curse to create internal problems and what not.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 22, 2011)

The problem with HP verse is, that they are too stupid to use 90% of the things people are saying they would do.

If this was a open-field battle, HP verse would get destroyed in seconds, but if they get prep they can make themselves unreachable for most HST characters.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 22, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> The problem with HP verse is, that they are too stupid to use 90% of the things people are saying they would do.
> 
> If this was a open-field battle, HP verse would get destroyed in seconds, but if they get prep they can make themselves unreachable for most HST characters.



How if they don't what there preparing for?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to do?You gave them one year prep but apparantly they don't know what they're preping for? Also CIS/character induced stupidity can be turned off if the thread creator wishes though Plot induced stupidity is off by default.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ah yes the jinchuricis, but they will be the only ones. That I can think of at least.
> 
> 
> 
> except he does not have any prep time to do such a thing. Only HPverse does.



He doesn't need prep. He can start making them after the battle begins, assuming he isn't able to summon the ones he already has right off the bat.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 22, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What exactly are you trying to do?You gave them one year prep but apparantly they don't know what they're preping for? Also CIS/character induced stupidity can be turned off if the thread creator wishes though Plot induced stupidity is off by default.



They are preparing for a war? They know that the enemy is powerful because they are informed they are given a years worth of prep because of this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2011)

So basically they just know they're fighting someone possibly within a year, no different than the HST side. If they had specific idea on what they were fighting, the right prep would have helped but with this vague prep their chances are'nt that high.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2011)

They only need enough prep time to cast the necessary protective charms. After that they can gain the necessary intel using Inferi as test dummies.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 22, 2011)

HST takes this due to far better speeds for one


Also how large is the population of magical creatures in HP?
Since Bleach alone should have hundreds of million if not billions of hollows...(after all each of Grimms fraction ate like 3k+ likely menos+ lvl and aaro ate ~37k hollows)




Vault said:


> *Cloak of invisibilty *
> Elder Wand
> Avada Kedavra
> ???
> Profit



i highly doubt that'll work on a lot of characters

soul sensing and Haki should both be ways to track em while invisible


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> "The Imperius Curse is one of the three Unforgivable Curses. When cast successfully, it places the victim completely under the caster's control, though a person with exceptional strength of will is capable of resisting it. This makes it unique among the unforgivable curses, as it is the only one of them with a known, reliable method of resistance. The curse's incantation is Imperio."
> 
> Imperius can be resisted by willpower, that's what Harry Potter did.



It cannot be resisted. Harry did it because he had a piece voldemort's soul inside of him which caused the curse not to work properly.
And even then it took time and he needed unusually strong willpower.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It cannot be resisted. Harry did it because he had a piece voldemort's soul inside of him which caused the curse not to work properly.
> And even then it took time and he needed unusually strong willpower.


 It can be, Snape states in 5th book that you need similar power to resist Legilimency as you need to resist Imperius.

"
Resisting the Imperius Curse is possible, but requires great strength of will and character. ,  and  each learned to resist the curse after being subjected to its effects, though the latter two took quite a long time before building the said resistance. Resisting the Imperius Curse is similar to , which requires a great amount of willpower, though it is unknown if Occlumency would actually work against the curse. "

It is possible, but certainly not easy for any HST character to resist it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

that is not a statement from snape, it's a misguided quote from a wiki

Moody even stated "congratulations mr potter, you're the first one to resist not to one but two of the unforgivable cures"


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 22, 2011)

It isn't but I can write the statement here, but it takes a bit time. Also as seen from the above examples, it can be resisted.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 22, 2011)

'I am about to attemp to break into your mind,' said Snape softly. 'We are going to see how well you resist. I have been told that you have already shown aptitude at resisting the Imperius Curse. You will find that similar powers are needed for this... brace yourself, now. Legilimens!'


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

So? Resisting Imperius does require immense willpower. It also requires that fraction of a double mind
Crouch was kept in a basement under imperious for like, fifteen years or something
Is fifteen years a head start you care to give HPverse?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> that is not a statement from snape, it's a misguided quote from a wiki
> 
> Moody even stated "congratulations mr potter, you're the first one to resist not to one but two of the unforgivable cures"


Kinda why they are unforgivable.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So? Resisting Imperius does require immense willpower. It also requires that fraction of a double mind
> Crouch was kept in a basement under imperious for like, fifteen years or something
> Is fifteen years a head start you care to give HPverse?


 
Imperius can control anyone without extensively powerful will, so yes, it can be used to control propably 99,99,% of HST (I'm not aware of exactly how strong willed people there are in HST). But it has been resisted by people with no double-minds before.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

So is that what we're going with? One of them will be lucky? 
no
That's almost as bad as "Kyubi will be lazy"
Hell, make it a hundred of them getting lucky. The other 99.99% proceeds to murder him


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2011)

When was it ever stated that Harry resisted the Imperius curse because of a part of Voldemort's soul.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It cannot be resisted. Harry did it because he had a piece voldemort's soul inside of him which caused the curse not to work properly.
> And even then it took time and he needed unusually strong willpower.




if that's so then it'll be interesting how it'll work on menos and arrancar


hard to compare willpower

but external souls exsist in Bleach besides what about Zanpakuto spirits?

Or aaroeniro with 2 heads


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

Better question here. How do you expect to tag a hypersonic character before he grinds you into the ground? I'm fairly sure there isn't even a superhuman wizard in Harry Potter yet most of them manage to avoid spells just fine. Any wizard would get smashed into a ground before they could cast a spell if they tried to get close to Whitebeard or anyone of that caliber. 

No Invisibility Cloak and impercetibility does not make you impossible to detect. If it did it would have been used.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 22, 2011)

I can't say I know much about HPverse... but I am well aware of the verse's typical physical stats (Human level to low level superhuman reflex at most).

Give them as much prep as you want, you're going to run into a problem when a supersonic/hypersonic character starts firing off large scale AOE attacks.

Sure, take over 1 or 2 HST top tier characters like Whitebeard and shit, not going to help that greatly given that no one HST character is able to solo a single HST verse.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 22, 2011)

Dementors. GG.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 22, 2011)

Haki = very high willpower. However Dementors win this. I could imagine Bleach and some Naruto characters deal with them but that would be more like fanfiction than their actual powers.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

Orihime uses her ability to erase the Dementors. How are they going to deal with that? Do Dementors have souls? Barragan's ability might also work seeing as Dementors are implied to die off. In canon Dementors don't have physical bodies right?


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 22, 2011)

Jackpot Knuckle FTW.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 22, 2011)

Mihawk swings a couple of times


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Jul 22, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Jackpot Knuckle FTW.



The probability of the HST winning has just gone up to 100%


----------



## Toriko (Jul 22, 2011)

Mock Bleach all you want, but when that fool punches the ground, and the earth "just happens to tilt" or "just happens to fall into the moon" don't say shit.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

No, no, no keep luck out of this please cause then Felix is getting dragged in and I don't want that crap again. HST doesn't need it to beat HPverse.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jul 22, 2011)

Does the HST even have anything that could affect the Dementors?


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 22, 2011)

Kuma for one, he would actually be ideal since he wouldn't get affected either.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Does the HST even have anything that could affect the Dementors?



Orihime reverses them out of existence?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 22, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Orihime uses her ability to erase the Dementors. How are they going to deal with that? Do Dementors have souls? Barragan's ability might also work seeing as Dementors are implied to die off. In canon Dementors don't have physical bodies right?



I was expecting you to post this, so basically Felix cant alter probability at the quantum level (which is basically the same as making you win the lottery only billions or trillions times harder) and its a no limit fallacy regardless that Felix is just that and described to do that, altering probability.

Yet Orihime can erase people out of existence when she has never shown that feal? Double standards maybe? How is that not NLF?

If you accept that argument for Orihime you will have to accept that for Felix otherwise if you wish to limit Felix to classic physics you will have to limit Orihime to what she has shown.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 22, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Orihime reverses them out of existence?



Where has she shown to be able to do this? If you are going to use that especulative ability fine, then all HP defenders will use Felix being able to alter probability at a quantum level.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 22, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> *No, no, no keep luck out of this please *cause then Felix is getting dragged in and I don't want that crap again. HST doesn't need it to beat HPverse.



Why? Its one of HP gratest assets why shouldnt they use it? If you want that you shouldnt come with "Orihime can erase people out of existence" either unless you have a panel feat of that. Otherwise quantum probability FTW.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

Uh dude. That's exactly what her shield does. It can reject things out of reality, whether they are objects or injuries by manipulating space and time. Actually nvm. Doesn't say anything about living beings and it's never been shown offensively since it's suppose to be healing....


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

Orihime vs. Jedah Dohma.


----------



## Six02 (Jul 22, 2011)

What I really want to know is how are they going to deal with Enel?  I don't think they're going to get close enough to even see him before he starts El Thor'ing them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 22, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Uh dude. *That's exactly what her shield does*. It can reject things out of reality, whether they are objects or injuries by manipulating space and time. Actually nvm. Doesn't say anything about living beings and it's never been shown offensively since it's suppose to be healing....



And this is exactly what the potion do, manipulating probability, yet you dont want to accept it can manipulate probability at a quantum level because it has never shown that level of manipulation. Show me at least ONE panel of Orihime rejecting someone out of reality, if she hasnt then I neither anyone else will accept it since she hasnt shown to be able to warp someone out of reality.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 22, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> And this is exactly what the potion do, manipulating probability, yet you dont want to accept it can manipulate probability at a quantum level because it has never shown that level of manipulation. Show me at least ONE panel of Orihime rejecting someone out of reality, if she hasnt then I neither anyone else will accept it since she hasnt shown to be able to warp someone out of reality.




Lets start by showing you the opposite


Link removed


That arm had been gone for like a month... It was Incinerated... 


she returned something that had been reduced to ashes a month ago and likely those ashes have been spread in the winds or eaten by bakteria like creatures


the reason people say she could reject people if she were bloodlusted:




> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> ...




The biggest problem about this is it was said by Aizen and he could say it to make a trap or simply lie about it for his convinience


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 22, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Lets start by showing you the opposite
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...



I still dont see Orihime wishing someone out of existence. Just show me that panel where she wishes someone out of existence. And as you pointed out it could be a trap or a convenient lie by Aizen so there arent conclusive feats about Orihime erasing someone.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

She wished the absence of the arm from existence.

That's... that's... I'm not even going to bother with this.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> She wished the absence of the arm from existence.
> 
> That's... that's... I'm not even going to bother with this.



Again, where was she shown to actually wish someone out of existence? I am just asking for someone to post me the panel where she does.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

...

You completely missed me mocking the notion, didn't you?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> ...
> 
> You completely missed me mocking the notion, didn't you?



Sorry about that, but just as with Uchihas, with these fanboys you cant be sure, sorry about that,


----------



## Akatora (Jul 22, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Sorry about that, but just as with Uchihas, with these fanboys you cant be sure, sorry about that,



there is no final proff of her powers being able to do so, it is however strongly hinted

besides even if she were confirmed to do so it can only affect what's inside the barrier and we got no clue how much time it would take


better leave both that and felis out of this


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Sorry about that, but just as with Uchihas, with these fanboys you cant be sure, sorry about that,



It's okay.  I still love you.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

Eh I already said that there was never any time where Orihime actually used the power offensively to erase someone, so screw that. Dementors aren't going to much of a threat, seeing as they're never gonna catch anyone.

Do Dementors have souls?


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 22, 2011)

They have other people's souls. Does that count?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Eh I already said that there was never any time where Orihime actually used the power offensively to erase someone, so screw that. Dementors aren't going to much of a threat, seeing as they're never gonna catch anyone.
> 
> Do Dementors have souls?



you do realize they only have to stand around and you need to be a wizard to even understand they are around you yes?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you do realize they only have to stand around and you need to be a wizard to even understand they are around you yes?



I suspect someone is going to jump down your throat for the wording of this.

Not that it matters, though - no-one in the HST would know a thing about them, anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Perona uses her powers on the imperius'ed fodder. Dementor's population explodes. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Perona uses her powers on the imperius'ed fodder. Dementor's population explodes. Hilarity ensues.



Huh? Why would that cause Dementor population to explode? Wouldn't that starve the Dementors instead?


As for Dementors simply standing around. That's gonna take a loooong time for it to do anything. Sure HST might feel a little cold, a bit sad, a bit uncomfortable, but it's not gonna send them into spirals of insanity. Plus if they gather in numbers they create a fog. Oh look it's a wierd looking cloud of fog rolling towards us. Yeah let's stand here and let it cover us....

Nvm apparentely they're souless..... Hm....


----------



## Akatora (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you do realize they only have to stand around and you need to be a wizard to even understand they are around you yes?




well due to how common wizards are in HP shouldn't the same rule count as for bleach? where hollows etc become visible due to almost the entire cast can see them

then again Bleach is an extreme sample regainding invisiblity to humans


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Huh? Why would that cause Dementor population to explode? Wouldn't that starve the Dementors instead?



When the victim has hit a threshold of depression dementors just their soul out.



> Sure HST might feel a little cold, a bit sad, a bit uncomfortable, but it's not gonna send them into spirals of insanity.



Haha, so you're really comparing a massive dementor assault to a Green Day concert?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Akatora said:


> well due to how common wizards are in HP shouldn't the same rule count as for bleach? where hollows etc become visible due to almost the entire cast can see them
> 
> then again Bleach is an extreme sample regainding invisiblity to humans



Everyone in bleach can see them because in bleach even lamposts have "souls". Besides the unability to see them is not part of their relevant cannon.
However, the same is not said for dementors because the collapse of muggle society and it's denial of the magical is part of the series and it's relevant cannon.
The entire opening chapter of HBP deals with the Prime Minister and what happens when the Dark Lord turns them against non wizards
Duddley cannot see the dementors. Neither can filch or the cat lady from the order of the phoenix.
They are meant to be helpless.
The fact that she can't do it is used well into the series as an argument against the main character's credibility.
On top of his, Spirits are a different faction of being, separate by Harry Potterverse cannon, so it's a false equivalence.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 22, 2011)

What can Dementors do to Kuma or Wonderweiss?

Also, Zetsu's play a huge role in this seeing as they alter their apperance  into wizards and the like.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> When the victim has hit a threshold of depression dementors just their soul out.
> 
> Haha, so you're really comparing a massive dementor assault to a Green Day concert?



That's how they reproduce? I thought that was just one of their abilities and they actually had to feed off of emotions to sustain themselves.

Like I said. Massive Dementor assault comes with the fog. HST people aren't just going to stand there and let the fog roll over them....

So are we going to assume energy equivalence applies here or not?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

What stops them assuming the weather just sucks?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 22, 2011)

Nikushimi's Itachi solos. 

On a serious note, I don't know how the HP will really stand up to massive AoE attack spam.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Nikushimi's Itachi solos.
> 
> *On a serious note*, I don't know how the HP will really stand up to massive AoE attack spam.



You mean you were kidding?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> What stops them assuming the weather just sucks?



Cause when the fog gets close they're gonna start to feel the effects. And then they'll bolt. Like normal unretarded people would.

But yeah. Kyuubi uses Menacing Ball. Everything except Dementors promptly dies.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

Bad weather is known for making people sad.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Bad weather is known for making people sad.



.............................


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

You just know I'm right.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> You just know I'm right.



Hush troll. Go back under your bridge. Or your cave. Shoo, shoo.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

I really can't believe you're taking me seriously.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bad weather solos.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

Monster Aizen


----------



## Jad (Jul 23, 2011)

Pffft,  Kenpachi and 7th Gate Gai solo HP verse, you know it, da dant da dant, living rooms, bed rooms, dinets, OHHHHHHHh yeah, you can find it, at the ass whooping, that Kenpachi an' Gai are giving, OHHHH YEAAAAAA....! And so on and so forth.....

All HP universe ever demonstrated were extremely bright lights :/ What, they are going to blind someone to death ?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 23, 2011)

You should read the books before you say something stupid.


----------



## Jad (Jul 23, 2011)

What I said was obviously not meant to be taken seriously...............dumbo...


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 23, 2011)

Thwirp derp?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

Bartholomew Kuma


----------



## Taijukage (Jul 23, 2011)

Rape. There's no telling what kind of power Voldemort combined with Dumbledore could conjure up in a year. Possibly amass all the wizards of the whole world, and I'm sure there are alot on the level of Snape and Bella. Plus invincible Dementors, hard-to-kill dragons and trolls and an army of insta-kill ruthless wizards.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 23, 2011)

Honestly though, trolls and dragons are mere fodder to any non-fodder HST characters.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh look it's a giant army of wizards. Kyuubi proceeds to use Menancing Ball of Doom on army of wizards and magical creatures. Army is promptly wiped off the face of the earth. 

Alternatively White Zetsus pop up from underground everywhere in the midst of the army.

Alternatively, a couple of Espadas Cero the army.

Or Baragan walks into the army and everything ages instantly. I'm going to assume it will work on Dementors seeing as they are suppose to die off eventually.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jul 23, 2011)

Seriously, our beloved Orochibuto will be a major factor in the war! Imagine Edo Tensei Whitebeard... 

Kabuto, Kakashi, Sasuke, ET Itachi, Madara, Gaara on the defensive line with 20.000 zetsu 
+ Kyuubi+ Hachibi who will produce menancing balls all the time. Minato will redirect these menancing balls on the battlefield via space time ninjutsu : D

while masses of AOE edo tensei (ET muu, ET deidara (C0, C4, C3, GG), ET whitebeard, ET ace, ET Roger, ...) storm the battlefield, supported by six paths of pein, six paths of madara, kakuzu, orochimaru,..  80.000 zetsus....this is an immortal army! avada kedavra, crucio and imperius won`t help against them (perhaps against kakuzu and orochimaru but that`s it).
aaaand moria will use dead wizards as zombies ; )

zetsus, when they take on the form of wizards, will soon be able to defend against dementors. 


and this army is just a fraction of the power of the HST...I didn`t even mention hundreds of thousands of pirates and marines, millions of hollows, admirals, aizen, ichigo,...

additionally HSt armies are much faster than HPverse armies....


Harry potter verse is gonna get stomped badly


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> That's how they reproduce? I thought that was just one of their abilities and they actually had to feed off of emotions to sustain themselves.


No they multiply in nests but people who get their soul sucked by a dementor become a shriveled shade not unlike them


> Like I said. Massive Dementor assault comes with the fog. HST people aren't just going to stand there and let the fog roll over them....


This is a very bad argument
"OH NO EVERYONE, HERE COMES SOME COMPLETELY MUNDANE BAD WEATHER, RUUUUUUUUUUUN!


> So are we going to assume energy equivalence applies here or not?



No. Spirits are an in canon  separate entity from dementors and their anthitesized techniques do not affect the monsters.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> Seriously, our beloved Orochibuto will be a major factor in the war! Imagine Edo Tensei Whitebeard...



They throw an army of edo tensei around.
A few dark wizards turn them all into inferius
Woops?. Orochibuto just turned himself into Harry Potterverse best friend.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Uh... who's to say the curse to turn people into Inferius can over power Edo Tensei? Edo Tensei is essentially perfect revival, save without the free will. 

Wait what? When does it say the people who have their souls sucked turn into shades? Don't they just turn into souless shells?

Like I said afterwards. They are going to feel the effects of the fog/Dementors and back away. Cause normal fog obviously drops the temperature sharply and makes you feel sad. They aren't retarded. 

And how is HPverse going to deal with Kyuubi simply Ball of Dooming them in the face. And Barragan aging the Dementors and everyone else until they die. Which does happen.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 23, 2011)

Prep is near useless without knowledge, and the HST have equal if not more haxx then the HPverse with the physical stats to get their off first.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Uh... who's to say the curse to turn people into Inferius can over power Edo Tensei? Edo Tensei is essentially perfect revival, save without the free will.


Inferius is magical where Edo Tensei is not. Magic trumps over non magic when mechanics is more involved then numbers.


> Wait what? When does it say the people who have their souls sucked turn into shades? Don't they just turn into souless shells?


"If it can, the Dementor will feed on you long enough to reduce you to something like itself...soulless and evil."


> Like I said afterwards. They are going to feel the effects of the fog/Dementors and back away. Cause normal fog obviously drops the temperature sharply and makes you feel sad. They aren't retarded.


What an extremely logical deduction to people who have no grounds to make it.



> And how is HPverse going to deal with Kyuubi simply Ball of Dooming them in the face.


Basilisk eye glare.
Or teleport the ball right back into their face.
Or imperius the kyubi (it is often mind controlled)
Or force whitebeard to explode it's head off
Or conjure the Veil
Or time turner rape.
Or fidelis causing it to choke on it.
etc.
etc.
etc.

And this is assuming there's no easily murderable jinchurichi around





> And Barragan aging the Dementors and everyone else until they die. Which does happen.


It's doesn't happen because you say it does.
Besides, something like that is easily dispel-able. Hell, for hillariousness purpose, a competent charm or transfiguration expert puts in a reverse age-line spell and everyone watches barragan choke on it.
Laughter all round.
But I like it how "mist" raises RED ALERTS for everyone, even for the hidden village of the mist, but your "fog of death" is gonna solo armies of thousands that he cannot even comprehend, without taking most of his allies down with him


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Inferius is magical where Edo Tensei is not. Magic trumps over non magic when mechanics is more involved then numbers.
> 
> "If it can, the Dementor will feed on you long enough to reduce you to something like itself...soulless and evil."
> 
> ...



All this fails to take into account the massive speed difference you refuse to acknowledge in this match. Why? 

There reactionary times are nowhere near on the same level. Saying things like they will teleport a menacing ball back at Kyuubi is not even possible for a human being considering the speed of it. Stop ignoring it. It's a major factor here.

You have mass amounts of people moving as fast as fucking military fighter jets on foot and in the air, who with a thought, can rip apart multi city block sized landmasses. What are you failing to understand about this?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Uh he simply doesn't hit them with it? He can control it you know? Dementors die off naturally. If they didn't then their numbers would only continously increase and never drop. Counter it? Counter a hypersonic + character? You wish. Show me them reacting to a hypersonic+ attack. 

He doesn't need to comprehend your army. If it can get aged, it's getting aged to the point where it's useless. Which is.... oh yeah your entire army.

Wait so Basilisk Eye Glare now officially kills off anything living? Oh the NLF. I guess we'll go  with Susano'o can block every attack as well. 

Where has anyone shown to teleport an attack back on the attacker? Wtf is the Veil going to do? When did they manage to hit a hypersonic character? Oh yeah never.

 The Kyuubi has been mind controlled once and that was a very specific power of the Madara. Where the hell did you get often from? The Ball of Doom doesn't even form in the Kyuubi's throat........ 

Also show HPverse reacting to hypersonic or lol speedblitz happens. Cast a spell? Not before speedblitz happens.

Oh yeah and about the fog/mist? The fact that the ninjas from the Hidden Village of Mist won't be able to control it will raise even more suspicion. Thanks for bringing that up.

And souless and evil=/= Dementor. It just means you share those two traits with the Dementor.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 23, 2011)

Know almost zip about Harry Potter. Can someone summarize a Dementor for me?


----------



## Granlund64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Only two characters in HP verse have shown combat teleportation. Just saying.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

Still waiting on the counter to Barragan effectively making the Dementor's his bitch. He can age them before they even know what the fuck was happening considering how slow they are.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 23, 2011)

Was hoping I wouldn't have to sort through the wiki, but thanks anyway, I guess. 

Wiki says they're immortal, but I'm not sure how that actually factors into defense. Are they intangible?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

The wiki is full of shit, they have to feed and whatnot on people.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 23, 2011)

Well the wiki says nobody has ever been able to kill one, suggesting that they're immortal, but that doesn't tell me what I want to know. Are they selectively intangible? Do they regenerate? How does this inability to die actually work?


----------



## Granlund64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Well the wiki says nobody has ever been able to kill one, suggesting that they're immortal, but that doesn't tell me what I want to know. Are they selectively intangible? Do they regenerate? How does this inability to die actually work?



They can die, and they do die of old age, HP wizards haven't just found a way of killing them. I don't remember anything suggesting that they were intangible.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm recalling Dementors in Prisoner of Azkaban actually having the Hogwarts Express train halt and board through their doors in order to enter and inspect the cabins for Sirius Black, indicating a lack of phasing power or intangibility.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> I'm recalling Dementors in Prisoner of Azkaban actually having the Hogwarts Express train halt and board through their doors in order to enter and inspect the cabins for Sirius Black, indicating a lack of phasing power or intangibility.



Movies apparently aren't canon. Brought the Dementors physical forms up in a previous thread and that was the response. Still doesn't stop Barragan from aging them till they die.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 23, 2011)

Granlund64 said:


> They can die, and they do die of old age, HP wizards haven't just found a way of killing them. I don't remember anything suggesting that they were intangible.



Is it actually stated that they die of old age? From what I've heard that's only implied, and the context could just as easily indicate that they fade away without pleasant feelings to munch on.


----------



## Granlund64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Movies apparently aren't canon. Though I have no idea why.



They contradict the books and are not scripted by Rowling, so I suppose that's why - not sure if they are considered canon, though. Also IIRC that scene was similar in the book.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2011)

He wouldn't be able to see them. When they start sucking his soul out he wouldn't be able to age them as he would get caught in his own attack. 

People are desperately clinging to what they see as fail safes...... ''They will get speedblitzed''....... ''Quaked''....... ''Aged''.....

They would have no way of knowing what is attacking them or getting to them. Meanwhile their side would be scared to pick up an apple as there would be no ministry of magic to prevent wizards cursing items.


----------



## Granlund64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Is it actually stated that they die of old age? From what I've heard that's only implied, and the context could just as easily indicate that they fade away without pleasant feelings to munch on.



Might be that way too, it's never really stated. Pleasant feelings are their food, so obviously with lack of them, they don't have the energy to reproduce and they eventually die, just like any other animals.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 23, 2011)

How fast do Dementors multiply? Wiki tells me that their depression effects are magnified when multiple Dementors are feeding at the same time. HPverse has a whole year to breed them...


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 23, 2011)

I was describing what happened in the book, not the movie, lol.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 23, 2011)

So if you're going to play the "They can't see Dementors" card, then same should apply for the Shinigami, Hollows, and Arrancar.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope. Wizards can see spirits and the dementors imperceptibility is an active defense that they have unlike the irrelevant "invisibility" that no one gives a crap about in bleach
Need I remind you that even Lamposts have souls?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

also, the argument seems to have devolved into "speedblitz"
I am pleased


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 23, 2011)

Well obviously: it's a huge edge to have when your opponents are peak-human to low-class metahuman speed at best.

And to be fair, were it not for the most hax spells, you'd have things like Luffy tossing a Giant or two clean across the horizon with his current level of strength. Physical attributes in general are exclusively in favour of the HST here.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 23, 2011)

Since HPverse is in the real world, do they have access to the fanbase?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Gunners said:


> He wouldn't be able to see them. When they start sucking his soul out he wouldn't be able to age them as he would get caught in his own attack.
> 
> People are desperately clinging to what they see as fail safes...... ''They will get speedblitzed''....... ''Quaked''....... ''Aged''.....
> 
> They would have no way of knowing what is attacking them or getting to them. Meanwhile their side would be scared to pick up an apple as there would be no ministry of magic to prevent wizards cursing items.



Uh... Dude his ability is a fog he surrounds himself with. How are the Dementors going to move through said fog without being aged into nothing.

Also. Oh there's something grabbing onto me. Oh well lets leave it alone. Dementors get shrugged off as soon as they try to grab onto any HSTverse character that isn't fodder. Seeing as they're all peak-human to superhuman at the minimum and 100+ tons at max.

Wizards in a straight battle would get utterly crushed. Speedblitz, aged, quaked among shit loads of other things. HSTverse is just utterly superior in a fight.

Bleach shinigami don't give a damn and let Hollows run rampant around the world. Wizards = dead.  Along with all the muggles. And far faster than Dementors could do it too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

First of all, we need to put all the silliness of everyone always constantly being massively hypersonic at all times aside for a moment.
Not everyone is always at their top speed and warping this perspective for the argument's sake gives a deceiving image of how the match would actually run.
I really don't remember even post skip luffy farting sonic booms as he's walking down the brother street.
Then we need to dial this perceived notion of Naruto being hypersonic down. Just because
Third, we need to remind people there is one year of prep that renders them having to do something irrelevant.
Fourth, we need to point out the the HP verse works from an invaluable luxury of secrecy. One side keeps blabbing on and on about direct blast confrontation (and loosing, lol) when truth is, that is never what the Rowling world has been about. 
Voldemort never became a figurehead because it wasn't the smart thing to do. Wizards can strike without anyone even being able to even understand that they are there.
Fourth, we need to point out things that don't rely on speed. Basilisk glares, mandragora shouts, time turns, time stops, curses on certain objects that activate on proximity, the way to utterly crush enemies without having to ever face them is endless.
Controlled Ace + a pound of Floo powder. Everyone wakes up in a volcano.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay fine wizards are in hiding? Bleach lets all the Hollows out to have a field day/week. Menos raze the Earth with Ceros in sheer numbers. 

And which verse is invading which? Cause that makes a big difference in tactics and OP hasn't stated. Though by how he said HSTverse knows something is coming I'm going with HPverse invading. Though then we have to pick which verse they're invading.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 23, 2011)

Does the HP verse gain unrestricted use of Time Turners and Felix Felicis? Because if so they could keep trying. If a certain strategy will fail just send someone back in time to alert the guys in charge of strategy.

If they do it that way no matter how numerous the oppostion is they'll eventually succeed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

And they all fall to the basilisk


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> And they all fall to the basilisk



Yes because every one is going to look the Basilisk in the eye after they realize oh hey look people are dying after looking into its eyes. Not to mention the worse you can do to Hollows is petrify them seeing as they are already dead. And the Basilisks die to the sheer amount of Hollows, sheer numbers of Gillians that can just STEP.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 23, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Yes because every one is going to look the Basilisk in the eye after they realize oh hey look people are dying after looking into its eyes. Not to mention the worse you can do to Hollows is petrify them seeing as they are already dead. And after the Basilisks die to the sheer amount of Hollows, sheer numbers of Gillians that can just STEP on the Basilisks Boa Hancock comes in and releases them all from Petrification.
> 
> Petrification is universal status.



*You* call *me* a troll for a clearly playful statement, then spout shit like this as a serious counter?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> First of all, we need to put all the silliness of everyone always constantly being massively hypersonic at all times aside for a moment.
> Not everyone is always at their top speed and warping this perspective for the argument's sake gives a deceiving image of how the match would actually run.
> I really don't remember even post skip luffy farting sonic booms as he's walking down the brother street.
> Then we need to dial this perceived notion of *Naruto being hypersonic* down. Just because
> ...



Except there are characters in that verse that are. I don't give a damn about your denial.

Also, Enel, Tousen, Kuma and many others make the Basilik utterly useless. Honestly, what were you thinking putting that, as of it was some trump card.

Vegapunk's Pacifista's all stomp the shit out of the Basilisk as well.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> *You* call *me* a troll for a clearly playful statement, then spout shit like this as a serious counter?



Yes I know last part is retarded. Hence why I deleted it. Your definition of troll is not mine. Don't take offense when I call you a troll. I'll insult you if I mean it.

 Is it too much to assume that after several thousand people die from looking into the Basilisk's eyes someone WOULD REALIZE what it does? Not everyone from HST is a blatant retard. Not to mention characters have already fought without looking into their opponents eyes. Gai, Kakashi, etc....

And Hollow statement is proven. Basilisk stares only petrify spirits. Gillians could just step on the snakes....

Oh yeah. Pacifistas are machines. Basilisk stare is useless.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Okay fine wizards are in hiding? Bleach lets all the Hollows out to have a field day/week. Menos raze the Earth with Ceros in sheer numbers.



HPverse has nothing to counter this either I might add.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 23, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Yes I know last part is retarded. Hence why I deleted it.* Is it too much to assume that after several thousand people die from looking into the Basilisk's eyes someone WOULD REALIZE what it does?* Not everyone from HST is a blatant retard.



No, hence my not saying anything about that.



> And Hollow statement is proven. *Basilisk stares only petrify spirits.* Gillians could just step on the snakes....



...What?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Spirits and ghosts and the like are only petrified by the stare. From the wiki Pheonixes also aren't affected by the Basilisk's stare, so yeah. It's not all powerful.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Yes because every one is going to look the Basilisk in the eye after they realize oh hey look people are dying after looking into its eyes. Not to mention the worse you can do to Hollows is petrify them seeing as they are already dead. And the Basilisks die to the sheer amount of Hollows, sheer numbers of Gillians that can just STEP.



right, I forgot the brililant argument of the amount of people that attack without looking, and the brilliant sherlockian minds that deduce "haha, the reason why you dropped dead with no explanation is because you exchanged direct eye contact with the giant snake! Quckly everyone! Let's stop looking where we're going"





Also, there's more than one basilisk in the world. The basilisk is a cataloged beast
And petrification is a valid OBD win. Besides, you can just dispatch them with magic at your own leisure later


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 23, 2011)

Petrification still means non-temporary comatose state.

That's a horrible disadvantage to have, especially if you don't know how to cure it.

And man, wouldn't it have been awesome if Voldy brought another Basilisk with him in the Battle of Hogwarts? Just have it enter the fray at the beginning and dispatch as many wizards as possible, then allow the Death Eaters to clean up shop.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> *And man, wouldn't it have been awesome if Voldy brought another Basilisk with him in the Battle of Hogwarts? Just have it enter the fray at the beginning and dispatch as many wizards as possible, then allow the Death Eaters to clean up shop.*



This. 

Yeah, because not looking into the eyes means not looking at the body. Of course. Which is why Gai and Kakashi amongst others were able to fight Itachi without looking at his Sharingen.

As for deducting the reason. Powers from the eyes are nothing new to the Narutoverse, hence the possibility wouldn't be unknown to them. They ressurect one of the many dead with Edo Tensei and ask what killed him. I looked into its eyes. Done.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 23, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Spirits and ghosts and the like are only petrified by the stare. From the wiki Pheonixes also aren't affected by the Basilisk's stare, so yeah. It's not all powerful.



No-one said it was, but you are downplaying the fuck out of it.

Petrification still takes them out of the battle, and don't say Hancock can magically dispel it.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> No-one said it was, but you are downplaying the fuck out of it.
> 
> Petrification still takes them out of the battle, and don't say Hancock can magically dispel it.



I know. Which is why I took that part out. 

Hollows have sheer numbers. Essentially like zerglings. The Basilisk isn't going to be able to turn its head fast enough to stop it from getting swamped. Additionally Gillian just steps on it. Petrified Gillian falls on it.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 23, 2011)

Ive yet to see a propper argument against Baragan just chilling out there on his own with respara active. Since he wouldnt have to do annything and anny thing that gets near him is screwed. Since it efects everything within a certain distence with know need to direct it.

The Dementors come they age to the point were they dispear without a food source.

Anny spell used against him disapears before it reaches him.

Anny wizard or other magical crature comes near him they age ro death.

Also Banhammer you keep acting like they will prep specificly for the HST when they HP guys have no idea what there up against (they have prep time but they dont know what enamy there preping as per the OP) so they realy wouldnt see all the speedblitzing town busting shit coming.

Im not bias against Harry Potter because Im british (dont take this last sentence seriosly).


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jul 23, 2011)

Once again: Narutoverse could even solo, together with the stronger HSt verses it is just overkill. 

- Enormous speed difference,

- ET who can NOT be imperiused (dead people who obey only Orochibuto and nobody else...even if they WANTED to help harry potter verse, they CAN`t, because kabuto`s programme overrides their personality.)
You just can`t ignore the fact that massive ET AOE (ET deidara alone is overkill) will destroy your wizards. 
(Edit: You can`t even imperius orochibuto because he will be hidden in madara`s own dimension while his ET rage)

- Zetsu will take on the dementor`s with patronus after they have taken on the form of some wizards.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 23, 2011)

Kyuubi, Monster Aizen, Barragan, Whitebeard, Kizaru, Madara and Ichigo all on one team and this debate is still going on?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Yes I know last part is retarded. Hence why I deleted it. Your definition of troll is not mine. Don't take offense when I call you a troll. I'll insult you if I mean it.
> 
> Is it too much to assume that after several thousand people die from looking into the Basilisk's eyes someone WOULD REALIZE what it does? Not everyone from HST is a blatant retard. Not to mention characters have already fought without looking into their opponents eyes. Gai, Kakashi, etc....
> 
> ...



Actually the basilisk stare only works that way in the Harry Potter verse because the ghosts there can't die again....and because you know they're intangible

Meanwhile the bleach spirits are perfectly capable of dying again due to apparent reincarnation rule that the universe has.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 23, 2011)

The magic of prep.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah that was a questionable part. Okay fine, but Hollows swarming in numbers and Gillians stepping on them still works. Just instead of a lot of statues, you have dead Hollows. 

Also Tousen is blind.  Slice, slice, slice.


----------



## IcySoul (Jul 23, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Actually the basilisk stare only works that way in the Harry Potter verse because the ghosts there can't die again....and because you know they're intangible
> 
> *Meanwhile the bleach spirits are perfectly capable of dying again due to apparent reincarnation rule that the universe has*.



So gin will come back has a chibi? 

On topic: They can get alot of shit done with that much prep.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2011)

IcySoul said:


> So gin will come back has a chibi?
> 
> On topic: They can get alot of shit done with that much prep.



Apparently so.

Unless it's been retconned away. When people die they go to Soul Society, where they live for countless years...and then they die again. Then they are reincarnated back on earth with no memory of the prior life.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 23, 2011)

What if they use the multiplication spell to spam the verse? Of course this is assuming HP can go between verses because otherwise they would die too.

I mean if they use the multiplication verse couldnt they eventually multiplicate something enough to fuck the planets?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Ive yet to see a propper argument against Baragan just chilling out there on his own with respara active. Since he wouldnt have to do annything and anny thing that gets near him is screwed. Since it efects everything within a certain distence with know need to direct it.
> 
> The Dementors come they age to the point were they dispear without a food source.
> 
> ...



So you guys just gonna ignore this post huh?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 23, 2011)

If it is hpVERSE as in anyone, wouldnt it include technically death itself?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 23, 2011)

Well we could then technically include the Sage of the Six Paths. AKA the guy who made the god damned moon.

And plus Bleach is basically about a bunch of Grim Reapers and what not....


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 23, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Well we could then technically include the Sage of the Six Paths. AKA the guy who made the god damned moon.
> 
> And plus Bleach is basically about a bunch of Grim Reapers and what not....



RS would  be a rough yet valid addition, however the "grim reaper" theme is shit in bleach, there is an army of fodder reapers as oppossed to the abstract death in Harry Potter.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh yeah? Well One Piece has ...never mind.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Oh yeah? Well One Piece has ...never mind.



they have space pirates


If the dementors have a will and emotions CoO should detect them, CoO should also be able to read the intention of the basilisks turning them in to stone.




> If it is hpVERSE as in anyone, wouldnt it include technically death itself?



What do they say about death exactly?


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Jul 24, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> they have space pirates
> 
> 
> If the dementors have a will and emotions CoO should detect them, CoO should also be able to read the intention of the basilisks turning them in to stone.



I dont think dementors have either of those.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2011)

Keep in mind people three wizard albeit quite exceptional ones were able to outwit Death...and aside from appearing in the tale there's no actual proof in universe of the character existing, as the Hallows could easily have been created by other means.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2011)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> I dont think dementors have either of those.



The harry potter wiki says they can be greedy, also they only need will on the level of animals and as Dementors have hunger I would say that they have will on the level of animals at the very least.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 24, 2011)

The thing i wonder about is can shinigami in their spirit forms actually harm humans? Beings on the level of aizen could but what about the lower ranks. 

They could always pull a soul out of the human body, which would be weaker, but they don't have an en-mass technique for doing that to a huge crowd. 

avada kedavra, imperio and crucio would be the game changers, would all of hp verse be able and free to use the forbidden 3 or would only a limited amount use them?


----------



## Akatora (Jul 24, 2011)

I wonder how many will fall to Yammy's soul sucking

he can easily get a hundred like that if they're unprepared at least


good thing his own allies got reiatsu to protect their souls


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 24, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> So you guys just gonna ignore this post huh?



Looks like it.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 24, 2011)

HP-verse Death is actually considered to be not a real personification by the most knowledgable authorities in the Wizarding World, notably Dumbledore himself (who was an expert on the biography of Beedle the Bard); the more accepted view is that the Peverell brothers were simply master wizards who developed the Deathly Hallows themselves.

After all, the _only_ reference to Death as an entity in the entire series is in a fable. A fable that is widely believed by the HP-verse itself as being embellished for the sake of story. He should not be considered as an applicable character.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 24, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Looks like it.



They couldn't handle how much truth was in it I guess.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 24, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> They couldn't handle how much truth was in it I guess.



It would be hilarios if after all this someone actualy gave a good argument against Barry.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 24, 2011)

No one can give a good argument against barry, Ulqi, Magellan, Kizaru, Akainu, Enel, Starrk, or Pein. And that's just them, not them using their speed as an advantage. Was waiting on one 5 pages ago, gave up cause there was none.


----------



## Wut555Wut (Jul 24, 2011)

uhhhhh whats to stop the bleach verse on its own just reiatsu crushing the shit out of the hpverse I mean for all their prep it would be useless 

"Alright here comes the threat we prepared for everyone get ready to-" *everyone faints if not dies as Aizen and Yamamoto stroll about

Also whoever said "herp derp invis cloak fooled death" thats why Harry was discovered by malfoy despite his cloak in book six and got his face kicked in by malfoy on the train right? Should really soundproof that thing

I mean some Bleach and One Piece and Naruto characters on their own could solo if not come close to soloing the HP verse if not killing a massive amount of people, but to put them all on the same team?

Also Dementors vs Espada, so what? In the very unlikely case that one could even hold down a Espada and suck out its soul an espada has like thousands of them, hope the dementors have time to spare.


----------



## IcySoul (Jul 24, 2011)

Wut555Wut said:


> *uhhhhh whats to stop the bleach verse on its own just reiatsu crushing the shit out of the hpverse I mean for all their prep it would be useless
> 
> "Alright here comes the threat we prepared for everyone get ready to-" *everyone faints if not dies as Aizen and Yamamoto stroll about*Also whoever said "herp derp invis cloak fooled death" thats why Harry was discovered by malfoy despite his cloak in book six and got his face kicked in by malfoy on the train right? Should really soundproof that thing
> 
> ...



Because just saying "HERP DERP REI CRUSH HERP DERP" Isnt a good answer to _any_ question?

Also isnt "lol rei crush" Banned from the OBD?


----------



## Wut555Wut (Jul 24, 2011)

But it is a legitimate threat, normal civilians were cowed and in some cases killed just by strong shinigami walking around, hax or not normal civilians with wizard powers still have to deal with it. It is quite hax and it does make most fights quite one sided but thats one of the natures of Bleach's universe which is why Hpverse going against it is quite laughable.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 24, 2011)

Wut555Wut said:


> But it is a legitimate threat, normal civilians were cowed and in some cases killed just by strong shinigami walking around, hax or not normal civilians with wizard powers still have to deal with it. It is quite hax and *it does make most fights* quite one sided but thats one of the natures of Bleach's universe which is why Hpverse going against it is quite laughable.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hehehehe... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Wut555Wut (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh hey and while we're at it Luffy and everyone else with King's Haki could likely one shot most wizards considering they are just normal human beings.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2011)

Why was reatsu crush banned?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 24, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Why was reatsu crush banned?



Not sure. Could be that people were getting butthurt at it. 

But for a verse with most of the cast as humans with no real strength feats (that I'm aware of), it should be enough to incapacitate most of the HP verse.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2011)

I think it can be used on low tiers like HP because they are a weak verse


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 25, 2011)

Also since dementors are nothing more than evil spirits, what's to stop any shinigami from performing a konso on them?


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 25, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Why was reatsu crush banned?



Because it defeats the purpose of cross-universe battles.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Why was reatsu crush banned?



Because then Bleach would be way to powerful and lord knows we can't have that.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 25, 2011)

Ah, quit yer whining.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Ah, quit yer whining.



You mad bro?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 25, 2011)

Very, very mad.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Very, very mad.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 25, 2011)

You know, I've not given it much thought.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Still waiting for an argument against Barry.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 25, 2011)

Still not caring enough about this thread to offer one; press Banhammer for one if you really want it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

well this thread seems to grown into a nice plump fresh form of terrible


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Also since dementors are nothing more than evil spirits, what's to stop any shinigami from performing a konso on them?



dementors are what now?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> dementors are what now?



Dementors are clearly being forced under equivalence.

On a more serious note - is this point about Barragan completely ignoring the fact that HPverse has prep?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Harry Potterverse has spirits, zombies, ghosts and after life, even Death in it's lore, (lore being the keyword)
Dementors are vastly differently classified for a reason


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 25, 2011)

A reason you can expect to be disregarded as much as the point raised about Respira.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't wanna backtrack that far. What is it?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

And please use as many moronic arguments and false equivalences such as "shinigami invisibility" or "reiatsu crush" as possible


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Dementors are clearly being forced under equivalence.
> 
> On a more serious note - is this point about Barragan completely ignoring the fact that HPverse has prep?



They dont know what there preping for so they wouldnt come up with somthing specificaly for him (Im not sure if they even have annything to counter it even if they did but it's possible). You act like there going to come up with specific strategys for Aizen, Ichigo, The Espada, Luffy, Kybui ect but they wont because they are given a year to prep for the fight but no knowlage of what there fighting. 

They wont counter a speedblitz because it's not somthing they would expect. They wont counter town busting attacks because it's not somthing they would expect. They wont counter all the hax abilty's because they wont expect it. With no knowlage of what there fighting it would probably never ocour to them that there enamy's are capable of all this because they have never scene anything like it in there own verse.

Annyway Banhammer my argument was Barry goes out alone with Respara active because theres no need for him to direct it since it covers everything within a certain distence of him and would presumably age anny spells shot at him out of existence and do the same to anny enamy who gets close. He could just stand there and let annyone who trys to get close take themselves out and just stroll in the direction of everyone else.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm guessing with the entire world at their desposal and a dozen wings of psychic prophets, and an entire year to prep up, they can damn well stock up on everything

And lol, as if preping simple things like an army of dementors, basilisk mandragoras imperius and anti-muggle combos is some sort of super specific no lee-way unversatile strategy that requires perfect knowledge.


Which reminds me. There are spells that give them all the information required to defeat type of enemies in battle.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> They dont know what there preping for so they wouldnt come up with somthing specificaly for him (Im not sure if they even have annything to counter it even if they did but it's possible). You act like there going to come up with specific strategys for Aizen, Ichigo, The Espada, Luffy, Kybui ect but they wont because they are given a year to prep for the fight but no knowlage of what there fighting.
> 
> They wont counter a speedblitz because it's not somthing they would expect. They wont counter town busting attacks because it's not somthing they would expect. They wont counter all the hax abilty's because they wont expect it. With no knowlage of what there fighting it would probably never ocour to them that there enamy's are capable of all this because they have never scene anything like it in there own verse.
> 
> Annyway Banhammer my argument was Barry goes out alone with Respara active because theres no need for him to direct it since it covers everything within a certain distence of him and would presumably age anny spells shot at him out of existence and do the same to anny enamy who gets close. He could just stand there and let annyone who trys to get close take themselves out and just stroll in the direction of everyone else.



As I'm not actively taking part in this debate, kindly refrain from assuming I'm believing anything.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'm guessing with the entire world at their desposal and a dozen wings of psychic prophets, and an entire year to prep up, they can damn well stock up on everything



The prohets only come up with vage discriptions of what will come and they would at the most get a vauge (why cant I spell it) idea at the most.

If they knew what they where up against they could conceivably counter alot of things including speedbltz's but with vaige descriptions from the prophets there's no way there going to know exactly what the HST is capable of especialy if it's the kind of things they have never scene before.

My argument was also that respara could presumbly kill dementors because they will die away without at food source so they will age to the point that they die before reaching Baragan.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

> Annyway Banhammer my argument was Barry goes out alone with Respara active because theres no need for him to direct it since it covers everything within a certain distence of him and would presumably age anny spells shot at him out of existence and do the same to anny enamy who gets close. He could just stand there and let annyone who trys to get close take themselves out and just stroll in the direction of everyone else.



Terrible argument.
First) Flitwick controlls Respira and shoves it down Barragan's throat
Second) There's only a million things that can kill him from a range. Baslisk Stare and Mandragora scream being my favorites
Third) Inferius do not age.
Fourth) Dementors do not die of old age.
Fifth) Rapid artificial aging has been countered since book four. 
Sixth)Dumbledore can seal barrigan with his own gas and then teleport enemies inside of it with the age-barrier spell
Seventh) Transfigurating experts can turn the gas into vapor or animate armies of granith golems who require millions of years to age before they invisibly bash his head in

I can go on all day


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> The prohets only come up with vage discriptions of what will come and they would at the most get a vauge (why cant I spell it) idea at the most.
> 
> If they knew what they where up against they could conceivably counter alot of things including speedbltz's but with vaige descriptions from the prophets there's no way there going to know exactly what the HST is capable of especialy if it's the kind of things they have never scene before.


one prophet is vague. A thousand different prophets are pretty damned accurate

and it doesn't address the fact that a massive industry can prep against anything and in combat they can safely cast informus and gather the information they need to deploy anything that they have



> My argument was also that respara could presumbly kill dementors because they will die away without at food source so they will age to the point that they die before reaching Baragan.


starvation = old age now?
I guess those kids in africa have nothing to worry about then, they'll always live a whole life time


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Hell shove a couple dozen vampires into the respira gas. They get more powerful the older they get and hilarity ensues


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Terrible argument.
> First) Flitwick controlls Respira and shoves it down Barragan's throat
> Second) There's only a million things that can kill him from a range.
> Fourth) Dementors do not die of old age.
> ...



Respara seems to be unlike the kind of aging theyve scene it dosnt age living things it ages everything from objects to projectilese to spells (kido is magic is magic and that was aged by it). The spells will age away the barriers will age away. The actual old age wont kill a dementor but they die without a food source so they would logicaly die from starvation by it. Respara instently ages annything to the point where it no longer exisists instently.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

So what you're saying is that in fact respira can't do anything to tackle hunger? That no one that has ever been touched by it leaves it with even the remotest sign of the munchies? Concession accepted.

Also, exactly how do you suggest that it ages glares, screams, and other things that cannot be aged such as inferius and transfigurated armies?
Just because bleach magic  isn't ageless, does not mean Harry Potterverse is, when it's in fact prooven otherwise


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 25, 2011)

If HP verse got Lina Inverse as a guest participant, how would they fare?

I'm talking about Shabby Lina BTW


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

certain magic mind you. the one that is designed to be. Not all of it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> If HP verse got Lina Inverse as a guest participant, how would they fare?
> 
> I'm talking about Shabby Lina BTW



Yooooou


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

It probably depends on the spell. If it's some sort of blast then it probably will age, especially due to the equivalence rule.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

I doubt it. Harry potter charms and spells aren't "energies", they're the ability to add change, enthropy,  so they wouldn't loose anything with time.

1+1 will still be two even if the sum takes a billion years to happen

generic beams like lightning spells might


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So what you're saying is that in fact respira can't do anything to tackle hunger? That no one that has ever been touched by it leaves it with even the remotest sign of the munchies? Concession accepted.
> 
> Also, exactly how do you suggest that it ages glares, screams, and other things that cannot be aged such as inferius and transfigurated armies?
> Just because bleach magic  isn't ageless, does not mean Harry Potterverse is, when it's in fact prooven otherwise



It works by efecting the time around whatever it ages (atleast that's impresion I got from his description) so that would include that would include things like hune aswell. All the things you mentiond as not aging lack the physical power to hurt him. 

I dont like Barragan stop making me argue in favour of him.

Alterntiavely Aizen stands infront of HP army shows his shikai leaves and lets the HPverse tear itself apart.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> It works by efecting the time around whatever it ages (atleast that's impresion I got from his description) so that would include that would include things like hune aswell. All the things you mentiond as not aging lack the physical power to hurt him.


telemeters haver nothing to do with hunger. You could spend your whole life without ever being hungry provided you're so lucky, and you could starve at six days old if no one ever gives you anything to eat


> I dont like Barragan stop making me argue in favour of him.


I've given more than reasonable outs.
You're only tackling the one thing you think you have a shot at and not other transfiguration


> Alterntiavely Aizen stands infront of HP army shows his shikai leaves and lets the HPverse tear itself apart.



oh wait, anti-illusion charms.
Or protego reflexion
Oops for you


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> telemeters haver nothing to do with hunger. You could spend your whole life without ever being hungry provided you're so lucky, and you could starve at six days old if no one ever gives you anything to eat
> 
> I've given more than reasonable outs.
> You're only tackling the one thing you think you have a shot at and not other transfiguration
> ...



How will they know it's an illusion until it's too late?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

It's standard prep time countermeasures.

Not to mention the sheer amount of them that are more than well trained against them


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> telemeters haver nothing to do with hunger. You could spend your whole life without ever being hungry provided you're so lucky, and you could starve at six days old if no one ever gives you anything to eat
> 
> I've given more than reasonable outs.
> You're only tackling the one thing you think you have a shot at and not other transfiguration
> ...



Iluisions in Harry Potter work like optical illiusions Aizen's ilusions work by taking direct controll of your senses. There completely different.

Nether side is going to budge this thread is starting to become a waste of time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Iluisions in Harry Potter work like optical illiusions Aizen's ilusions work by taking direct controll of your senses. There completely different.





Not 
Sure
If 
Serious


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Mandrakes and Basilisk won't have time to scream/look at Barragan. Same with wizards trying to cast any spell. Seeing as his Respira moves hypersonic+. Speedblitzed. 

 Ignore the inferius and granite golems, they can be killed off by Gillians stepping on them. Oh wait. The Gillian can just step on everything.

Also since when did Dementors not die of old age? They die off eventually with enough time. Barragan simply ages them for thousands of years in a second or less. The Respira isn't just simply aging. It's the passing of time. If 1000 years past instantly you would be dead of starvation, dehydration, etc. etc. assuming you didn't die of old age.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Not
> Sure
> If
> Serious



So anti ilusion charms are going to work on an ilusion that the mechanics of how it work are completeley different to the ilusions they were ment to work against. If they were given knowlage of Aizen they probably could come up with somthing to dispell it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> So anti ilusion charms are going to work on an ilusion that the mechanics of how it work are completeley different to the ilusions they were ment to work against. If they were given knowlage of Aizen they probably could come up with somthing to dispell it.



You're confusing illusion with mind rape, just because Harry Potterverse has both


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2011)

well, it has mind _control_, i don't recall any mind rape


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> You're confusing illusion with mind rape, just because Harry Potterverse has both



Would they have annything to dispell Tsukishima's abilty (presuming he gets use it of course)?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> well, it has mind _control_, i don't recall any mind rape



Mindrape is a genericism for mindfuckery. You got your legimens occlumens imperiuses, your illusionists and your obliviators.
Which pretty much covers  all corners of mind fuckery.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Would they have annything to dispell Tsukishima's abilty (presuming he gets use it of course)?



Yes, a refined oblviate can erase all references of a specific subject from anyone's life.
Remember the spell Hermione cast on her parents on the beginning of DH part 2?

You'd probably have to cast informus first to understand what is going on.

It's hardly reliable against all the relevant canon HPverse brings though


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

It's wonderful that both sides of this debate can act like screaming monkeys...



Banhammer said:


> Mindrape is a genericism for mindfuckery. You got your legimens occlumens imperiuses, your illusionists and your obliviators.
> Which pretty much covers  all corners of mind fuckery.



Legillimency is basically nothing but mind reading, Occlumency is meant to defend from that...Imperius is just straight up Mind Control, and it's something that can be countered...Illusions aren't mindfuckery.

The only thing that would come close is Obliviate, but it would take multiple attempts for it to do any lasting damage apparently according to Goblet of Fire.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Not really. Remember what happened to gilderoy lockhart?
That obliviate lady (who by the way was some form of wizarding prodigy) in the goblet took a lot of subtle obliviates, things that were meant to make her forget but not let people realize they happened.
Lockhart took one miscontrolled obliviate to the face and became a glorified vegetable for the rest of his life.


Also, imperius can't be "lol countered"
Many people tried. Harry was the first to make it.
And even then, he had help


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 25, 2011)

If the HP-verse seriously attempt a direct confrontation, except them die and die in all sorts of horrible manners.

The only way they'll win this is through remaining at their bases and attempting an attrition war and/or subfertuge


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe, but direct confrontation has hardly been what harry potter is about.
War of the Wizards sounds epic in our minds, but they're all pretty much smarter than that. Their hiding mechanisms alone grant them all the time in the world they need to pick them off


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Not really. Remember what happened to gilderoy lockhart?
> That obliviate lady (who by the way was some form of wizarding prodigy) in the goblet took a lot of subtle obliviates, things that were meant to make her forget but not let people realize they happened.
> Lockhart took one miscontrolled obliviate to the face and became a glorified vegetable for the rest of his life.



That's because he was trying to use Ron's wand which was broken and which had been backfiring massivly the entire year. It had already been established a few pages earliar that the one spell that Lockhart had any skill in was Obliviate, and combining that skill with the backfire from the broken wand and the apparent concussion he got when it backfired...his damage is understandable.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's because he was trying to use Ron's wand which was broken and which had been backfiring massivly the entire year.


Yes, causing Ron to cast spells on himself, like the slug vomit.
It didn't make him any more powerfull


> It had already been established a few pages earliar that the one spell that Lockhart had any skill in was Obliviate, and combining that skill with the backfire from the broken wand


Result on an obliviate cast on himself.


> the apparent concussion he got when it backfired...his damage is understandable.



you forget, physical wounds are healable in the snap of a fingers. Regrow arms overnight and whatnot
Hell, Gildery wasn't even knocked out in the chamber. It's only the obliviate damage that stayed with him. And what stayed with him is an unrefined obliviate.

By the way, I'm not even sure there was a canon brain injury. I would have to read back for that


----------



## Akatora (Jul 25, 2011)

well regarding respira:


he encased him in a moon-sized prison
Link removed


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 25, 2011)

The problem is that HP verse supporters constantly say that certain powers of HST verses won't work on HP verse (Respira, Aizen's shikai, Tuskishima's book of the end, Genjutsu) because HP magic is different from HST magic, the have anti-illusion charms, etc. But at the same time they say that their spells would work on HST characters with no problems. That informus gives them exactly the information to defeat their enemies and they just have to do it, without taking into account the obvious speed difference, Sensing abilities, Haki, and tactics of the other verses. 

Eye of the Moon? Lanza de lampago? Cero Metralleta? C4? Suicide C0? Enel's judgement? Any big attack from the admirals? Large scale Sables? Tailed beasts? 100,000 white zetsus? Shinra and Chibaku tensei?

What strategy would they have against someone who can hear them miles away and can hit them with giant columns of lightning? or microscopic bombs? or a worldwide genjutsu? Or gravity pulling them into the air into  giant mass of rock?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 25, 2011)

Now that I think about it, there is no fucking way they stand a chance against Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

1st) Harry Potterverse enjoys unparalleled discretion. They can assemble anywhere in the world in the thousands, tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands, they could be staring you right in the face, and you would never know. And you can have enhanced senses, super vision, x-ray vision, soul sensing, pre-cog, the whole seven yards and you would never know.
Even if they were to hold a giant neon fireworks sign saying "WE ARE HERE" even Rayleegh would look to his side and say "hey what were we doing here again? I think I left the kettle on" and leave.
2nd) All those massive attacks are still glass canons compared to their magic defense. Most of hpverse techniques should revolve around not letting them pull it off. C0 is hard to use when your clay has been animated to be made of titanium bite your skull off. Should blackbeard start using his black whole techniques then all any wizard has to do is make a transport button to a volcano and toss it to him. He and all of his friends that he caught on the crossfire get taken care of.
Which brings me to the third
3rd) Imperius the guys pulling off the big strikes and use them against their friends.
On a last note I will repeat myself. The HPverse is not one that has ever been inclined for direct war. Them going crazy with their powers won't happen because the respective ministries will never organize their plans around meeting them on a battle field.
If they were, I'm pretty sure they would just go to the muggle world and assemble the nukes.
And no one wants to go down that road do we?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Now that I think about it, there is no fucking way they stand a chance against Mugen Tsukuyomi.



Oh yes, the one guy who can use it can take out the whole verse with it. Sure.
Just one detail. Protego reflects it back at him
Oops. The just lost itachi to the uttermost generic red shirt they could possibly find. 
Brilliant.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh yes, the one guy who can use it can take out the whole verse with it. Sure.
> Just one detail. Protego reflects it back at him
> Oops. The just lost itachi to the uttermost generic red shirt they could possibly find.
> Brilliant.



You know through threads and in this one I have been defending HP vehemently but objectively I cant see them going around Mugen Tsukuyomi. I can see them going aorund everything else except this.

Mugen Tsukuyomi is a planetary technique I doubt protego will do it, you would have to assemble all magicians in the entire verse and just maybe they have a chance just Voldemort casting it wont do even if you assembled Harry, Dumbledore and Voldemort in combined Protego wouldnt do it because it is a planetary technique reflected on the moon.

Yes, most likely some magicians will be able to protect themselves against MT like Voldemort, but with MT alone the magical community would lose at least 50% of its forces.

Again, in my opinion through quantum probability Felix should be able to counter it all, however I am not sure how many people want to accept Felix capability of probability manipulation is that good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

I was thinking of itachi's tsukiomi.
But yeah, range does not = power and even if it did, that's a technique that hasn't ever been shown so, and we know nothing about, so you can't really use it in debate.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I was thinking of itachi's tsukiomi.
> But yeah, range does not = power and even if it did, that's a technique that hasn't ever been shown so, and we know nothing about, so you can't really use it in debate.



In this case it does, since it needs the chakra of a guy who makes Kyuubi look like a Husky pup. The only thing that current Narutoverse needs to cast it is the 8 and 9 tails in an allied fight against HPverse Naruto and Bee would sacrify themselves to make their verse win.

Again Felix in theory should be able to simply shift probability to for example cause an unsucessful merger with Juubi, etc. But it seems Felix isnt accepted by some people here.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

But you can't use it in debate. I can claim that jutsu only makes people forget the word sallsbury, you can claim it will turn everyone into post mortem amy wine house, and we both have the same amount of proof to back our claims


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait unless the OP specifies otherwise isnt everyone just asembled at opsoite ends of the default arena that would kind mean they have to confront eachother directly.

On side note how do you think the HPverse would do without prep Banhammer?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Given the setting is earth... opposite ends can be pretty damn far away.

I'm still not sure how any spell is ever going to tag someone of even the mid tier in the HST (subterfuge or not, spells are pretty damn slow in comparison to attacks most characters deal with on a regular basis... shouldn't they still have plenty of time to dodge?).

I'm of course not fully aware of any of HPverses power, but even with prep, I'm hard pressed to believe anything they throw at the HST, barring the dementors (If what I've heard about them is even remotely true), will matter.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Wait unless the OP specifies otherwise isnt everyone just asembled at opsoite ends of the default arena that would kind mean they have to confront eachother directly.


when a side has prep they confront each other wherever the damn well they feel like confronting each other


> On side note how do you think the HPverse would do without prep Banhammer?



since they would both be aware that there's a battle, and we're assuming everyone is already sharing a plan I'm guessing the frontline of a few hundred of them would take a serious hit before everyone just aparates away and then proceed to do whatever the hell they want in order to win in the same fashion that they would should they take a granted year of prep.
Of course Baslisk Glares would take a huge chunk of the HST relevant canon with them at the first battle aswell. Like seriously huge
Probably even admirals


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

And then Edo Tensei brings them all back from the dead.

You still haven't said how HPverse counters hypersonic characters simply rapes them before they can do anything.

And how the hell does soul sensing not work on HPverse? What wizards don't have souls anymore? 

And no one has yet to answer. WTF is HPverse going to do against a Hollow Invasion when Shinigami simply just don't care? Wtf can HPverse do to counter hypersonic + respira from Barragan? Wtf can HPverse do against Gillians just stepping on all your Basilisks?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait... even in a scenario without prep... they still have a shot?

Sure, the multitude of magical creatures with various hax would be a major asset, but... how fast is apparation (Was dobby getting tagged by a throwing knife movie exclusive?)?  Even as low meta, would the wizards even be able to react to the attacks with massive AOE?

A few hundred fall?  Some attacks in the HST stretch into the kilometer range of AOE.

Am I just underestimating the hell out of HPverse?


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> when a side has prep they confront each other wherever the damn well they feel like confronting each other
> 
> 
> since they would both be aware that there's a battle, and we're assuming everyone is already sharing a plan I'm guessing the frontline of a few hundred of them would take a serious hit before everyone just aparates away and then proceed to do whatever the hell they want in order to win in the same fashion that they would should they take a granted year of prep.
> ...



Considering the default aren is the time chamber they would have nowhere to aparate to unless they can aparate through dimensions. 

Actualy if one verse is invading the other couldnt the HST just retreat to the Soul Society or hueco mundo to plan there attack as soon as the war starts. I mean the HP guys would have no way of getting there.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder how much damage Blueno and his Air Doors could do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Considering the default aren is the time chamber they would have nowhere to aparate to unless they can aparate through dimensions.
> 
> Actualy if one verse is invading the other couldnt the HST just retreat to the Soul Society or hueco mundo to plan there attack as soon as the war starts. I mean the HP guys would have no way of getting there.



The time chamber isn't the arena.
It's not even a smart one to choose because almost everyone in the time chamber dies. Would Soul Society and hueco mundo even be allowed in a neutral battle field? They are exclusive dimensions after all.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> And then Edo Tensei brings them all back from the dead.
> 
> You still haven't said how HPverse counters hypersonic characters simply rapes them before they can do anything.
> 
> ...



Edo tensei from what I recall needs an unknown amount of prep time from what i recall...So it's not exactly a viable option in the middle of a battle


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The time chamber isn't the arena.
> It's not even a smart one to choose because almost everyone in the time chamber dies. Would Soul Society and hueco mundo even be allowed in a neutral battle field? They are exclusive dimensions after all.



I thought it was the default arena for all fights.

Ite hole retreat to Hueco mundo thing was a counter to banhammer saying HPverse coula aparate away and come up with somthing in a non prep battle.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

> I thought it was the default arena for all fights.


that's an outdated concept that has been discarded for years now

It's been said only 4898749874687494 times this month





> And then Edo Tensei brings them all back from the dead.


And inferius makes them all work for harry potter verse instead


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Edo tensei from what I recall needs an unknown amount of prep time from what i recall...So it's not exactly a viable option in the middle of a battle



AK also works by forcefully ejecting the soul from the body. That ends Edo Tensei right quick seeing as this was specifically one of the few ways to counter it


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> I thought it was the default arena for all fights.
> 
> Ite hole retreat to Hueco mundo thing was a counter to banhammer saying HPverse coula aparate away and come up with somthing in a non prep battle.



It being the time chamber kinda makes prep useless in the first place, when it comes down to it though.

Irregardless Ignoring the prep, if the characters were to go back to Hueco Mundo in the Time Chamber or apparate away, that would mean they would lose by ringout.

Edit: Banmhammer, actually the Time Chamber still is the default but not for Universe Vs. Universe battles.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> AK also works by forcefully ejecting the soul from the body. That ends Edo Tensei right quick seeing as this was specifically one of the few ways to counter it



That only happened with Voldemort because of his Horcruxes and because of Lily protective charm, that doesn't happen for everybody...unless i'm completely missing something that says it does.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> I thought it was the default arena for all fights.
> 
> Ite hole retreat to Hueco mundo thing was a counter to banhammer saying HPverse coula aparate away and come up with somthing in a non prep battle.



Apparition is traveling to a place on the same dimension that's a long distance away(magical teleporting). 
They are not the same at all.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> It being the time chamber kinda makes prep useless in the first place, when it comes down to it though.
> 
> Irregardless Ignoring the prep, if the characters were to go back to Hueco Mundo in the Time Chamber or apparate away, that would mean they would lose by ringout.



So that would also void banhammers strategy of apperating away for a plan in a no prep fight aswell as my own right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

leaving for hueco mundo with no forseeable intention to return is self BFR. Victory goes to the wizards


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

> That only happened with Voldemort because of his Horcruxes and because of Lily portextive charm,


Lily's charm made avada kedavra rebound on him. So I'm guessing maybe yes, those would the effects of the AK spell.
Maybe.
It's sketchy





The last Dalek said:


> So that would also void banhammers strategy of apperating away for a plan in a no prep fight aswell as my own right?



but this is not a no prep fight


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> that's an outdated concept that has been discarded for years now
> 
> It's been said only 4898749874687494 times this month
> And inferius makes them all work for harry potter verse instead



Why would inferius overpower Edo Tensei? Also Inferius doesn't give them their abilities IIRC. 

Gillians step on HPverse. Win.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Lily's charm made avada kedavra rebound on him. So I'm guessing maybe yes, those would the effects of the AK spell.
> Maybe.
> It's sketchy
> 
> ...



Yes but I ask how you thought they would fair in a non prep fight and you said they would aperate and prep annyway.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 25, 2011)

> Edo tensei from what I recall needs an unknown amount of prep time from what i recall...So it's not exactly a viable option in the middle of a battle


No it doesn't we saw Kabuto perform the technique. Madara killed a scrub, he took flesh from him had a sealing ritual around the live body and performed the technique. 
 'em and weep 
Page 8-13


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Lily's charm made avada kedavra rebound on him. So I'm guessing maybe yes, those would the effects of the AK spell.
> Maybe.
> It's sketchy
> 
> ...



Which again points to his Horcruxes as the sole reason that happened in the first place...I don't think that normally happens, as the curse is just supposed to kill you on contact.

Edit for Gunners: All right then my bad.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 25, 2011)

I find it hilarious that people claim that HP verse would be invisible to HST, but at teh same time HP verse would be able to see thru ninjutsu, see shinigami's and be immune to CoO Haki/mantra. I posed a scenario of JUST ENEL. Chilling inside Maxim, and dropping lightning on the entire HPverse. He could be dozens of miles away and it wouldn't matter. They can't see him, they can't react to him, they can't brainwash him. And he has the most accurate CoO shown in the manga, being able to spy on an entire island at all times

Also the idea that imperious would turn HST against themselves, while genjutsu or Aizen's shikai or Tsukishima's Book of the End wouldn't do the same is just biased. And that the speed difference doesn't make this a rediculously one-sided matchup. Taek someoen liek starrk, who was fast enough to appear, grab orihime and get away from ichigo and kenpachi without breakign a sweat. If he were to appear out of nowhere and shoot any powerful wizard in the back with his cero guns, that would be the end. Hell, Ulqiorra can fly, and he can spam at least 3 lanza del lampago's, adn they are townbusters at the least. Pein doesn't even need to be at the epicenter for his chibaku tensei. Would the HPverse be able to use magic to take over Pacifistas, since they are just machines? What makes Imperious so much more powerful than the spell tags used to bind an edo tenseid zombie to Oro/Kabuto? What do they have that could stop Shiki from dropping every single island he had suspended from Strong World onto the Wizards?


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I find it hilarious that people claim that HP verse would be invisible to HST, but at teh same time HP verse would be able to see thru ninjutsu, see shinigami's and be immune to CoO Haki/mantra. I posed a scenario of JUST ENEL. Chilling inside Maxim, and dropping lightning on the entire HPverse. He could be dozens of miles away and it wouldn't matter. They can't see him, they can't react to him, they can't brainwash him. And he has the most accurate CoO shown in the manga, being able to spy on an entire island at all times
> 
> Also the idea that imperious would turn HST against themselves, while genjutsu or Aizen's shikai or Tsukishima's Book of the End wouldn't do the same is just biased. And that the speed difference doesn't make this a rediculously one-sided matchup. Taek someoen liek starrk, who was fast enough to appear, grab orihime and get away from ichigo and kenpachi without breakign a sweat. If he were to appear out of nowhere and shoot any powerful wizard in the back with his cero guns, that would be the end. Hell, Ulqiorra can fly, and he can spam at least 3 lanza del lampago's, adn they are townbusters at the least. Pein doesn't even need to be at the epicenter for his chibaku tensei. Would the HPverse be able to use magic to take over Pacifistas, since they are just machines? What makes Imperious so much more powerful than the spell tags used to bind an edo tenseid zombie to Oro/Kabuto? What do they have that could stop Shiki from dropping every single island he had suspended from Strong World onto the Wizards?



To be honest theres probably a fair bit of hypocrisy on both sides myself included.

Then again being a stuck up hypocrite is pretty much the attitude most people have in the OBD annyway.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 25, 2011)

HP universe creates 1000000 bottles of Felix Felicis > stomp.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 25, 2011)

so anyone seeing wizard finding a way to create magical mist(nundu breath maybe) deadly to anyone without magic?? and just all chill in the protected home unplottable, unfindable, unreachable for any beeings on hst?? 

i find the hole idee stupid of actually trying to fight your opponents.. why work for something if you can have other things do it for you... especially if you have the ability to create secure locations....

i'm very sure that if needed some ancient ritual or something will summon a plaque or something... 

also how long do you think somebody walking on a battlefield for hp(with a lucky potion, and a invisablity cloak) with a alot of big names from hst last.. 

i would say everybody happens to forget to check his surrounding when that guy is near.. while he imperiouses everybody he comes across and just causes general mayhem..


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Why would inferius overpower Edo Tensei?



Care to point out the evidence of Edo tensei resisting magic control?

In fact that's the issue with it isn't it? That the connection is actually pretty easy to fuck up



> Edit: Banmhammer, actually the Time Chamber still is the default but not for Universe Vs. Universe battles.


Hasn't been for years. It was fine when Phenom brigade still roamed the world but the obd has long discarded that



> JUST ENEL. Chilling inside Maxim,


 **


Not sure if serious




> Also the idea that imperious would turn HST against themselves, while genjutsu or Aizen's shikai or Tsukishima's Book of the End wouldn't do the same is just biased.


Nope. It's just being more H4x.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Aparate + grounding charm/freezing charm + avada kedavra.
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious



I'm still amazingly confused how such a strategy can possibly work (even if caught by surprise).  They may not always be moving at full speed, but does that really mean their reactions dull?

Shouldn't Enel still be more than capable of getting out of the way?

I'm not really on either side of this debate, I just want understand how beings as physically pitiful as HP wizards could ever hope to tag someone in the HST at the caliber of Enel?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Enel's got the speed to dodge a couple of death eaters..Not gonna help him though


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh Enel's got the speed to dodge a couple of death eaters..Not gonna help him though



And why wouldn't it? To Enel, they might as well be standing still.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Care to point out the evidence of Edo tensei resisting magic control?
> 
> In fact that's the issue with it isn't it? That the connection is actually pretty easy to fuck up



Not sure if serious.... Pretty easy to fuck up? Yes because sealing the soul away is easy... Care to point out evidence of Inferius being able to override previous resurrection abilities? 

Not to mention HPverse can't hit supersonic/hypersonic Edo Tensei'd corpses. So turning them to Inferius is moot point, since it'll never happen. Also all you get is a zombie. Inferius aren't capable of using any of the former lives abilities.

Also Gillians stomp on HPverse Earth and raze with Ceros over course of a few months/years. Win.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh Enel's got the speed to dodge a couple of death eaters..Not gonna help him though



Dodge a couple? Im pretty sure he candodge annything they throw at him. HP wizards are like statues to him (in fact they are compared to most HST mid tiers).


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

And people still have yet to include that Pacifista's will absolutely decimate the HPverse. Non of that magic control shit is going to work on them and they are faster than wizards by a significant amount.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> And people still have yet to include that Pacifista's will absolutely decimate the HPverse. Non of that magic control shit is going to work on them and they are faster than wizards by a significant amount.



I forgot about the Pacafistas. That's a good point.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe because of the anti-tech field that blocks any particularly advanced muggle technology to work.
By advanced, I do mean miracles of modern science like like anything above a pocket flashlight


You know, stuff that anyone that actually knows two shits about what it takes to be in the obd wouldn't have the gal to bring up.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 25, 2011)

Not reading the whole thing, but did anyone come up with a solution for the Dementors?


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Maybe because of the anti-tech field that blocks any particularly advanced muggle technology to work.
> By advanced, I do mean miracles of modern science like like anything above a pocket flashlight
> 
> 
> You know, stuff that anyone that actually knows two shits about what it takes to be in the obd wouldn't have the gal to bring up.



You say having what it takes to be in the OBD as if its somthing to be prowd of.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> You say having what it takes to be in the OBD as if its somthing to be prowd of.



No, but not having it is something to be deeply ashamed of.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> No, but not having it is something to be deeply ashamed of.



So your saying people should be ashamed not being good at deciding who would win a nonexistent fight between nonexistent people. Yeah thats one of the last things Ide judge someone.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Not reading the whole thing, but did anyone come up with a solution for the Dementors?



Barragan makes them his bitch. Dementor's aren't immortal no matter what Banhammer is trying to shove down our throats.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Right, because Hunger = Age is a thing

Terribleness galore strikes again and again and again.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 25, 2011)

Verry witty you still didnt answer my question.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

There's still Enel and Banhammer's refusal to acknolwedge that wizards can't react to him or any character that is on his level of speed. Statues can't cast spells last time I checked and that's what they are to hypersonic town busters.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Right, because Hunger = Age is a thing
> 
> Terribleness galore strikes again and again and again.



If it can die, Barry can age it. What are you not understanding?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Right, because Hunger = Age is a thing
> 
> Terribleness galore strikes again and again and again.



Right because if 1000 years past you aren't gonna be hungry, assuming you aren't dead. Riiiiiiight.

Also Gillians stomp around HPverse unchecked. Win.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> And people still have yet to include that Pacifista's will absolutely decimate the HPverse. Non of that magic control shit is going to work on them and they are faster than wizards by a significant amount.



It's a shame they're made out of robotics as protective spells would render them useless.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 25, 2011)

Since the wizards can't outspeed/overpower the HST they have to take them down with hax, which is pretty complicated. 
The Imperius tactic can only work, if the wizards are allowed to cast it on enough characters during preptime. If it works the wizards still don't have any answer against nonhuman enemies. While the HST totally outspeeds and overpowers the wizards, they still have the nearly unkillable dementors on their side. 

We also have to think about the great numbers adavantage HST has. Joined Ninja alliance, 100 000 Zetsu's, One piece Marines and nearly endless numbers of Hollows.
What is also  important is the greater attack range, the Holy Shonen Trinity has. This still doesn't stop the dementors. 
We all could this match has simply too many factors. 

*I can see it end as a draw:* If the wizards get the Imperius curse done on many of their enemies, there will still be the Bijuu, sea kings and so on. And I don't see them avoiding that many mounainbusters. 
Even if most human HST-characters don't get caught by the Imperius curse, the still can't do much against the dementors aside of running away. 
However since dementors have never been shown to attack anything nonhuman and since they prey on people's souls we have no reason to believe, they could affect animals something strange like the Kyuubi. The whole match will end with the tailed beasts and dementors left unable to hurt each other.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gunners said:


> It's a shame they're made out of robotics as protective spells would render them useless.



No limits fallacy. 

How do these spells work? What have they worked on?

Can it stop hypersonic, city block busting machines?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Gillians step on HPverse and walk over them. Win.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Barragan makes them his bitch. Dementor's aren't immortal no matter what Banhammer is trying to shove down our throats.



He wouldn't even be able to see the Dementors, or have any way of knowing they were there. In addition, J.K. Rowling has stated that the dementors cannot be destroyed, only driven off and have their numbers limited.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

me and me said:


> thhhooooossseeeee sstooped prepps cann note beet harrys goficness



I'll be the one to say it. Whose dupe are you?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh wow. The rep is starting to burn RED already. Who wants to take bets on how fast he gets banned? Or his bar turns fully red?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> He wouldn't even be able to see the Dementors, or have any way of knowing they were there



HST has various sensing abilities, the dementors are not going to go completely unoticed.



> . In addition, J.K. Rowling has stated that the dementors cannot be destroyed, only driven off and have their numbers limited.



No limits fallacy, aging is a non-destructive way of attacking too.

The fact that they can have their numbers limited means they do die and can be beat.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> He wouldn't even be able to see the Dementors, or have any way of knowing they were there. In addition, J.K. Rowling has stated that the dementors cannot be destroyed, only driven off and have their numbers limited.



Dude. He doesn't need to see them. Just cause you can't see something doesn't mean you can't hit them. He just lets his fog spread.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> That only happened with Voldemort because of his Horcruxes and because of Lily portextive charm, that doesn't happen for everybody...unless i'm completely missing something that says it does.



it seems to be the way it kills in general IIRC I think it was speculated at one point..that it seems to be the only other explanation for how its sudden and instant and all

what happened to voldemort was a rebound..of the spell the dynamics of the spell didn't change though as far as I'm aware


----------



## Gunners (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> No limits fallacy.
> 
> How do these spells work? What have they worked on?
> 
> Can it stop hypersonic, city block busting machines?


Learn how to effectively apply no limits fallacy. With regards to electronics the destructiveness of the attack is irrelevant, the area of focus is that the attacks rely on instruction through electronic means. 

It can prevent tracking devices, electronic bugs, mobile phones, satellite image. Fact of the matter is the Pacifista would not be able to identify their target or receive instruction in areas that are protected. 

The reason why so many people in this thread have a problem with the outcome is because they can't accept the fact that brute force is not the be and end all of a match. The Harry Potterverse has the option of sitting on their arm chair drinking Brandy for the rest of theirs days whilst sniping out members of the HST for sport. 

Their defense is what wins this.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Gillian steps on their house/mansion/whatever. Or Ceros their castle, fortress, etc, whatever. Game over.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 25, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> HST has various sensing abilities, the dementors are not going to go completely unoticed.



This assumes they can figure out they'll need to use those abilities before the dementors cause a large amount of damage to them. And even then, they'll still need to fighure out a way to deal with them.


> No limits fallacy, aging is a non-destructive way of attacking too.
> 
> The fact that they can have their numbers limited means they do die and can be beat.



No shit. However, it being a no-limits fallacy doesn't mean the limit begins with the HST.

You are forming an unsupported assertion that Barragon can age the Dementors to death based on the presupposition that they age at all. Their numbers are limited by decreasing the enviroments in which they breed. If they die, we do not know how.

And I never said they couldn't be defeated. Don't put words in my mouth or try to twist what I said.


Zombehs said:


> Dude. He doesn't need to see them. Just cause you can't see something doesn't mean you can't hit them. He just lets his fog spread.



He wouldn't release Respira to attack something he wouldn't even know was there.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Various sensing abilities against those that can only be sensed by magic still gives you a grand total of zero abilities that can sense dementors


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Gunners said:


> The reason why so many people in this thread have a problem with the outcome is because they can't accept the fact that brute force is not the be and end all of a match. The Harry Potterverse has the option of sitting on their arm chair drinking Brandy for the rest of theirs days whilst sniping out members of the HST for sport.
> 
> Their defense is what wins this.



You make it sound like this a one sided match. For every arguement for HP verse the HST side has another.

No one has still answered what they do against:

Barragan simply roaming around aging everything

Enel riding around in his maxim sniping people with giant thunderbolts from far above the clouds.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> You make it sound like this a one sided match. For every arguement for HP verse the HST side has another.
> 
> No one has still answered what they do against:
> 
> ...



Or hundreds of Gillians roaming around, stepping on them, and firing Ceros.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Or hundreds of Gillians roaming around, stepping on them, and firing Ceros.


THIS.
Seriously I've yet to get a response and I've already posted it like at least close to 10 times.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> No one has still answered what they do against:
> 
> Barragan simply roaming around aging everything



Nice reading of the thread there.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> THIS.
> Seriously I've yet to get a response and I've already posted it like at least close to 10 times.



Yes, being big is what ends the world of the wizards. 
That's why no one has bothered to answer you.

Woops transport buttoned into the veil. Goodbye spirit, see you never again.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> THIS.
> Seriously I've yet to get a response and I've already posted it like at least close to 10 times.



It's because Banhammer only replies to arguments that he chooses instead of arguments that will decide this match.

He's been doing it for like 10 pages.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, being big is what ends the world of the wizards. Woops transport buttoned into the veil. Good by spirit, see you never again.



Proof that wizards have the speed needed to do any of that from  while they are dealing with other hypersonic fighters?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> This assumes they can figure out they'll need to use those abilities before the dementors cause a large amount of damage to them. And even then, they'll still need to fighure out a way to deal with them.



Most sensing abilities I'm talking about are passive or a basic part of their combat, meaning thy don't need to know they they are trying to sense something for them to end up doing so.




> No shit. However, it being a no-limits fallacy doesn't mean the limit begins with the HST.



No the limits begin as soon as you start talking about things beyond the verse it was meant for. 




> You are forming an unsupported assertion that Barragon can age the Dementors to death based on the presupposition that they age at all. Their numbers are limited by decreasing the enviroments in which they breed. If they die, we do not know how.



them dying because of aging is based on them dying without the right environment. If they spend enough time without the right environment they die so they will be killed when Barragan speeds up aging on them.




> And I never said they couldn't be defeated. Don't put words in my mouth or try to twist what I said.



Ok...what was your point then?

you put in a line that says they can't be destroyed but obviously you didn't mean to say they can't be destroyed...



> Various sensing abilities against those that can only be sensed by magic still gives you a grand total of zero abilities that can sense dementors




Do they have some sort of special ability against sensing abilities or are humans in HP verse who don't have abilities to sense things like anything in the HST the only thing that this stands on?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

More like because I answer the last few posts before I'm back in on the section.
Me haz a life.
Although I have been ignoring the gillen retardation.
Because "you guys are wrong, you see, because there are these fodder, who are like BIG" as some sort of relevant argument


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

Hypersonic, with block busting to mountain buster attacks casually flying all over the place at the HP verse.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Proof that wizards have the speed needed to do any of that from  while they are dealing with other hypersonic fighters?



The direct confrontation moron strikes again.
It's terribleness that keeps on giving


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Although I have been ignoring the gillen retardation.
> Because "you guys are wrong, you see, because there are these fodder, who are like BIG" as some sort of relevant argument



They may be fodder but they have numbers and are not weak compared to most in HP.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

> them dying because of aging is based on them dying without the right environment. If they spend enough time without the right environment they die so they will be killed when Barragan speeds up aging on them.



How many people has Respira killed by inducing starvation? Right. None.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> They may be fodder but they have numbers and are not weak compared to most in HP.



If only there were an entire ministry department dedicated to handling the post death, and their respective unescapable banishment when called upon


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> How many people has Respira killed by inducing starvation? Right. None.



It has shown to do things regarding energy and I'm guessing dementors eat because they require energy.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

A more specific battle field might help. Eternal Sleep, you specified Earth. But where on Earth? 

Is the HP verse holed up at Hogwarts and the HST must invade and defeat them there?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> If only there were an entire ministry department dedicated to handling the post death, and their respective unescapable banishment when called upon



how many people are in this ministry? Have they ever handled anything as numerous as hollows or as powerful?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Enel snipes whole islands from the clouds. 

Giant Gillian go around ceroing the fuck out of anybody who is not a shinigami, ninja or pirate.

Deidara is destroying whole wizard civilizations with repeated C0 suicide.

Barragan is busy shitting on Dementors.

Ulquiorra, Aizen, Aokiji, Whitebeard, Yammamto, Kyuubi, Starrk Hachibi,Pain, Kizaru and etc are going around at Mach speeds,bombarding all land on Earth that isn't home to the fighters in thier verse.

Sea Kings and Fishman ravage the seas just incase the wizards think crossing it is a good idea.

In the end, the planet is razed in a few months. No amount of illusions or bullshit magic is going to help them against people who can attack them a few hundred times before they can even process a thought.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> It has shown to do things regarding energy and I'm guessing dementors eat because they require energy.



So again, none. Everyone eats because they require energy, but a baby can die of hunger just as easly as an old man, and I'm pretty sure it's not the munchies that kills you in respira, it's being old.

How many more variations of "no it can't" are we meant to go after?





Stilzkin said:


> how many people are in this ministry? Have they ever handled anything as numerous as hollows or as powerful?



No idea on how many people, but untill you proove Hollow resistance to system based magic, I don't have to argue zip.




> Sea Kings and Fishman ravage the seas just incase the wizards think crossing it is a good idea.



Right. Wizards loose their sea footing. What a tragedy. Whatever shall be done without the mer-people

Not that I'm selecting arguments for king terrible. It's just one this moronic had to be mocked.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> A more specific battle field might help. Eternal Sleep, you specified Earth. But where on Earth?
> 
> Is the HP verse holed up at Hogwarts and the HST must invade and defeat them there?



Not anywhere specifically. I would assume most would be there since it's like there fortress of solitude.

The HST starts in Europe I guess. Would make the most sense for the battle.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So again, none. Everyone eats because they require energy, but a baby can die of hunger just as easly as an old man, and I'm pretty sure it's not the munchies that kills you in respira, it's being old.
> 
> How many more variations of "no it can't" are we meant to go after?
> 
> ...



Proof that Dementors are immortal?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Proof that Dementors are immortal?



The terribleness that keeps on giving....


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Not anywhere specifically. I would assume most would be there since it's like there fortress of solitude.
> 
> The HST starts in Europe I guess. Would make the most sense for the battle.



I suppose if they're at Hogwarts, the HP verse would have to know when the HST shows up, and where the HST is. One of the scary things about that is that the Hollows and Arrancar could probably Garganta their way right to Hogwarts. If needed, the Espada could probably take a lot of the stronger HST characters with them.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> The terribleness that keeps on giving....



Concession accepted. Barry bends them over and fucks them with Respira.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Proof that Dementors are immortal?



Supposedly nothing in thier verse is capable of killing them, according to word of god...and considering what's in thier universe other than magic, you come up quite a brick wall.

Course that may or may not be a no limits fallacy but you did ask ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Concession accepted. Barry bends them over and fucks them with Respira.



Right, that's what that was


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> I suppose if they're at Hogwarts, the HP verse would have to know when the HST shows up, and where the HST is. One of the scary things about that is that the *Hollows and Arrancar could probably Garganta their way right to Hogwarts.* If needed, the Espada could probably take a lot of the stronger HST characters with them.



Watch Banhammer come up with some excuse that magic protects hogwarts from dimension esque travel.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Watch Banhammer come up with some excuse that magic protects hogwarts from dimension esque travel.



Nothing can teleport in hogwarts you dimwit, that was the whole purpose of ceremonious apparition classes.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Until you prove system magic can handle something on the scale of Gillian we don't have to prove shit. HPverse has never dealt with anything on the scale of a Gillian. Your the one saying that their magic would be effective. You're the one that needs to prove shit not us.

Yeah except it isn't teleportation dimwit. It's coming in from another dimension by tearing a hole in this one.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Nothing can teleport in hogwarts you dimwit, that was the whole purpose of ceremonious apparition classes.



Are we talking regular teleporting, or interdimensional travel?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Supposedly nothing in thier verse is capable of killing them, according to word of god...and considering what's in thier universe other than magic, you come up quite a brick wall.
> 
> Course that may or may not be a no limits fallacy but you did ask ...



 it is a blatant no-limit's fallacy. There is no may about it.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> *Nothing can teleport in hogwarts* you dimwit, that was the whole purpose of ceremonious apparition classes.



Another No-Limits Fallacy. You're on a roll aren't you


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

so lets say they can't kill dementors what protects them against being sealed or teleported to somewhere they won't be coming back from?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> so lets say they can't kill dementors what protects them against being sealed or teleported to somewhere they won't be coming back from?



Magic that has never shown to be able to stop something of that caliber


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> so lets say they can't kill dementors what protects them against being sealed or teleported to somewhere they won't be coming back from?



The fact that apparently nothing can see them unless they have magic. And it needs to be a specific Harry Potter type of magic. In fact someone even said that if you teleported a Dementor into the sun it would be fine.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

The only no-limits problem here is your complete impotence to come up with a single way where you can use a modequate of actual wit to come up with a way to tackle a force that eludes conventional thinking


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> The fact that apparently nothing can see them unless they have magic.



but again nothing is actuaslly preventing them from being sensed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

The mind can't acknowledge them without magic. It's not invisibility per se


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> The fact that apparently nothing can see them unless they have magic. And it needs to be a specific Harry Potter type of magic. In fact someone even said that if you teleported a Dementor into the sun it would be fine.



Wouldn't the Equivalence Rule give every one Chakra/Reiatsu on the HP side? Dementors included?

If so, then that would make it possible to sensing a Dementor possible.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> The mind can't acknowledge them without magic. It's not invisibility per se



A human mind can't acknolwedge alot of things. Such as Bleach shinigami. So two can play that game.

What a horrible argument.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

No, because the powerlessness of non magics against dementors is an active canon relevant plot element to the series, while in bleach even lamposts have "souls" that can act interact or sense the bleachies.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Gilians still simply step on HPverse. Or Cero the shit out of whatever they can't step on. Game over.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> A human mind can't acknolwedge alot of things. Such as Bleach shinigami. So two can play that game.
> 
> What a horrible argument.



Except 
1) that inability isn't relevant for the Bleach canon so therefore falls under the equivalence rule
2) Wizards can acknowledge spirits and embodiments of Death.

The terrible that keeps on giving strikes again.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> No, because the powerlessness of non magics against dementors is an active canon relevant plot element to the series, while in bleach even lamposts have "souls" that can act interact or sense the bleachies.



False. Humans still cannot detect Shinigami. Lamps having souls does not discredit that unless you have a weirdly high level of reaitsu as a human being, you can't see shinigami or hollows.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

You know what,  I really don't need to keep repeating myself over and over like this.
When you get an actually productive ass famine that hasn't already been tossed over you can call me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> False. Humans still cannot detect Shinigami. Lamps having souls does not discredit that unless you have a weirdly high level of reaitsu as a human being, you can't see shinigami or hollows.



The only thing that really defies mortal comprehension is this level of autism


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay. Gillians stepping on HPverse is accepted seeing as Banhammer refuses to prove how HPverse magic would affect them. 

HPverse is stepped all over by Gillians. /thread


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Wouldn't the Equivalence Rule give every one Chakra/Reiatsu on the HP side? Dementors included?
> 
> If so, then that would make it possible to sensing a Dementor possible.



You can't really equalize Chakra or Reiatsu to Magic (Most kinds of magic anyway) though, as they're not the same thing really...


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> The mind can't acknowledge them without magic. It's not invisibility per se



I'm not sure if that covers them from 6th senses or not.

6th senses are already acknowledging tings beyond the normal scope of human perception.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

So what's stopping Bleach characters from reaitsu crushing HPverse again? It's relevant to the plot Banhammer. What say you?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> You can't really equalize Chakra or Reiatsu to Magic (Most kinds of magic anyway) though, as they're not the same thing really...



equalization still says they have chakra and reiatsu as to allow abilities from the other verse. 

Magic attacks are not the same as chakra attacks but wizards still have chakra as to allow ninjas to do genjustus on them as they would be able to do on anyone from their verse.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, Hogwarts is fucked.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> You can't really equalize Chakra or Reiatsu to Magic (Most kinds of magic anyway) though, as they're not the same thing really...



I've tried playing that card myself, but people have insisted that the Equivalence Rule would give them Reiatsu/Chakra anyways.


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Damn, Hogwarts is fucked.



Oh, how intimidating, a mutant caltrop.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> I've tried playing that card myself, but people have insisted that the Equivalence Rule would give them Reiatsu/Chakra anyways.



it would

equilvalence is about balancing fights so as not to overly limit fights against very different verses.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

So Banhammer, Hogwarts stops teleporting?

Well the thing is Garganta isn't really teleporting. It's opening a hole from one dimension to another.

Wizards have not been shown to stop that with spells. Infact, they've never encountered such a thing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> I've tried playing that card myself, but people have insisted that the Equivalence Rule would give them Reiatsu/Chakra anyways.



Actually I might have misread your post. Slitzken is right about this. While you couldn't equalize thier attacks as thier completely different fundementaly...they would be getting Chakra or Reiatsu to even out the playing field though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Just a quick info:
The equivalence rule is an OBD rule that affects only relevant canon. Reiatsu and Chakra are given to everyone, because not having it has never been realistically relevant.
But on one piece, not everyone has haki, and logias practically can't be hit without yet. Yet haki is never given to anyone that hasn't dispayed it. That is because there being haki on certain individuals is massively relevant for the plot line. Same happens with magic in harry potter. Voldemort runs a philosophy of prosecution of non magical from the shadows. You have several chapters addressing muggle inability to understand magic, and the statue of secrecy is like THE main plot element to which wizarding society revolves around. When on the run, Hermione is constantly casting every time they settle new camp spells so that no muggle can find them. So magic cannot be freely given to those who don't have it when facing Harry Potter.
Essentially, Haki and Chakra are just things that follow under muggle crap to which Wizards and everyone else has kinship, and their magic powers being the extra that HST cannot partake in

You can go back to masturbating each other now.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Actually I might have misread your post. Slitzken is right about this. While you couldn't equalize thier attacks as thier completely different fundementaly...they would be getting Chakra or Reiatsu to even out the playing field though.



This definitely changes things...


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 25, 2011)

With that, Bleachverse probably solos. Espada could just open up Gargantas to the locations of the wizards send in hordes of Hollows, Gillians, and step in themselves if needed.


----------



## The777Man (Jul 25, 2011)

This garbage is still going on after 19 pages?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> But on one piece, not everyone has haki, and logias practically can't be hit without yet. Yet haki is never given to anyone that hasn't dispayed it. That is because there being haki on certain individuals is massively relevant for the plot line.



While not everyone has developed haki everyone does have the will which haki comes from. This includes all animals and plants, I'd say probably inanimate objects too as Roger and Zoro seem to be able use CoO on them but I guess that isn't valid for this fight.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 25, 2011)

OK, I go shoot pool and I see that nearly everyone has glossed over everything I said. So I will point out 10 scenarios of how the HST could win this easily. If you think the HP verse could win, or if you have a problem with my statements, please respond. This is supposed to be a debate, not a 'no that's wrong' match. If you think someone's argument is invalid, tell them why, dammit.

#1) Enel, Whom has THE MOST DEVELOPED CoO haki/mantra in the ENTIRE SERIES, sits in maxim and uses judgement bolts on Hogwarts repeatedly. You figure the average horizon is 2-4 miles away and upper yard was about 3 miles in diameter, that gives Enel a range of at least 6 miles he could be away from Hogwarts, raining down lightning bolts, without anyone on HPverse side even seeing him or knowing where he is.

#2) Uchiha Madara uses Mugen Tsukiyomi and casts a genjutsu on the entire population, since HP Verse gets chakra equivalent. Madara could be halfway around the world, and the genjutsu would still work. Since he then controle everyone under that genjutsu he can turn the wizards against any wizard who repelled its effects.

#3) Since the OP put the HP wizards at Hogwarts,  Whitebeard stands a certain distance away and continually uses his quakequake fruit to demolish the entire countryside. no magic to repel, since it would just be earthquake after earthquake.

#4) Shiki brings every island he has floating from strong world and drops them all, even the water, onto Hogwarts. Once again, no magic to repel. it's just islands the size of large cities falling down ontop of them.

#5) Every espada enters Hogwarts via Garganta. Ulqiorra immediately uses Lanza del lampago in 1 direction, Grimmjow uses Gran Rey Cero in another, and Starrk uses Cero Meterojas in another. Another Gargata opens and Ichigo, Chad and Uryuu appear, Uryuu shoots 1200 arrows per second, Chad el directo's and ichigo getsuga tensou's. barragan, Halibel, and Byakuya mop up the rest with aoe spam of powers.

#6)Unless the protective barrier around Hogwarts has been proven to go underground in a perfect sphere, then the 100,000 white zetsus infiltrate and immediately attack, draining chakra/stamina from those they fight, as well as assuming the form of those  they fight to confuse the masses. They are then followed by Minato, who has placed a seal on a white zetsu, allowing him to teleport himself and anyone else into Hogwarts. C4 Deidara says hi then.

#7)Onooki drops the giant turtle island ontop of Hogwarts, crushing everyone inside.

#8)Souske Aizen and Gin appear via Garganta. Aizen immediatly lets hundred of Gillain into Hogwarts, as well as his espada, numeros, and exequias to divide and conquer.

#9)Logia assault by the One piece world. Akainus mamga fists from the air, kizaru's light blasts, Ace's Entai, Enel's Vari. Is there any proof of the protective spell surrounding hogwarts ever tanking anything of that caliber?

#10)And if ALL that fails, then Urahara prepares pillars to transport the whole of hogwarts into Heuco Mundo. If there's such a thing as a land rich in enery it would be hogwarts, and Aizen turns it into the spirit key. Barring not being able to turn it into the spirit key, they Leave it there. Barring just leaving it there, Urahara just puts everyone in Hogwarts to sleep. He did it to every normal human in Karakura town, even the ones who were spiritually aware and a shinigami whom was strong enough to be a seated officer and know his shikai. Even if it doesn't work on the most powerful of hogwarts, at least a significant number should feel the effects.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't they have to find Hogwarts first?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 26, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> OK, I go shoot pool and I see that nearly everyone has glossed over everything I said. So I will point out 10 scenarios of how the HST could win this easily. If you think the HP verse could win, or if you have a problem with my statements, please respond. This is supposed to be a debate, not a 'no that's wrong' match. If you think someone's argument is invalid, tell them why, dammit.
> 
> #1) Enel, Whom has THE MOST DEVELOPED CoO haki/mantra in the ENTIRE SERIES, sits in maxim and uses judgement bolts on Hogwarts repeatedly. You figure the average horizon is 2-4 miles away and upper yard was about 3 miles in diameter, that gives Enel a range of at least 6 miles he could be away from Hogwarts, raining down lightning bolts, without anyone on HPverse side even seeing him or knowing where he is.
> 
> ...





I don't know where to start with the above horse shit. Your entire argument is based on the false assumption that the HST have a way of finding Hogwarts when the cloaking around the school prevents people from seeing or stumbling upon the place. Ignoring the fact that they can cast spells to cushion force and render objects indestructible, ( Meaning they could toughen the castle walls and negate WB Quakes and Enels lightning), your stratergy for those two is ruled out by the simple fact that they couldn't find Hogwarts. 

On top of that the Harry Potterverse has a years prep time and no where in the OP does it say all the characters are gathered at Hogwarts, for a start it would be impossible for everyone to fit at Hogwarts, the worlds population was short of 6 billion in the 90s, for the Harry Potterverse you would add Wizards to the list. I suppose they could fit there with the use of magic to increase the area without changing the shape but they wouldn't be able to provide food and such. Side stepping the issue of whether it is possible or not, it is not something you would do with a year to prepare. 

How Mugen TS works is a theory so far. Madara has never performed the technique, Madara may underestimate the strain of containing the Juubi. 

Anyway I'm starting to get bored and the rest of your argument has the same flaws I outlined above. Assuming the characters can find Hogwarts and assuming they are all grouped at Hogwarts.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 26, 2011)

The777Man said:


> This garbage is still going on after 19 pages?



Frankly it's long got past the point where both sides are just childishly dismissing each others points and stating the same point over and over again themselves.

Im probably guilty of that myself but its got worst since I was last here.

People here look down on CBR when we have threads like this?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 26, 2011)

Kizaru solos


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 26, 2011)

Imperio, imperio everywhere


----------



## Akatora (Jul 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I don't know where to start with the above horse shit. Your entire argument is based on the false assumption that the HST have a way of finding Hogwarts when the cloaking around the school prevents people from seeing or stumbling upon the place. Ignoring the fact that they can cast spells to cushion force and render objects indestructible, ( Meaning they could toughen the castle walls and negate WB Quakes and Enels lightning), your stratergy for those two is ruled out by the simple fact that they couldn't find Hogwarts.
> 
> On top of that the Harry Potterverse has a years prep time and no where in the OP does it say all the characters are gathered at Hogwarts, for a start it would be impossible for everyone to fit at Hogwarts, the worlds population was short of 6 billion in the 90s, for the Harry Potterverse you would add Wizards to the list. I suppose they could fit there with the use of magic to increase the area without changing the shape but they wouldn't be able to provide food and such. Side stepping the issue of whether it is possible or not, it is not something you would do with a year to prepare.
> 
> ...





well grant every Wizard reiatsu and they won't be able to hide
It'll be as easy to track them for the hollows and seated shinigamis as locating pink footballs on a football field


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2011)

Akatora said:


> well grant every Wizard reiatsu and they won't be able to hide
> It'll be as easy to track them for the hollows and seated shinigamis as locating pink footballs on a football field



Reiatsu what Reiatsu I don't see any


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 26, 2011)

Someone lock the thread allready.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Someone lock the thread allready.


It has 7 horcruxes
You have to kill it several times


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 26, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It has 7 horcruxes
> You have to kill it several times



Challenge acepted I will just gather them in one place and nuke it.

Seriosly though how can we mock CBR when we have threads like this reguarly.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Just a quick info:
> The equivalence rule is an OBD rule that affects only relevant canon. Reiatsu and Chakra are given to everyone, because not having it has never been realistically relevant.
> But on one piece, not everyone has haki, and logias practically can't be hit without yet. Yet haki is never given to anyone that hasn't dispayed it. That is because there being haki on certain individuals is massively relevant for the plot line. Same happens with magic in harry potter. Voldemort runs a philosophy of prosecution of non magical from the shadows. You have several chapters addressing muggle inability to understand magic, and the statue of secrecy is like THE main plot element to which wizarding society revolves around. When on the run, Hermione is constantly casting every time they settle new camp spells so that no muggle can find them. So magic cannot be freely given to those who don't have it when facing Harry Potter.
> Essentially, Haki and Chakra are just things that follow under muggle crap to which Wizards and everyone else has kinship, and their magic powers being the extra that HST cannot partake in
> ...



This.

Not only that, but it allows for characters to essentially perform actions they normally would in a typical battle within their own universe and not give one fighter a huge advantage/disadvantage.

For example, it'd be stupid be pit up a Bleach character against some Marvel character like The Thing and simply go "LawL he has no reaistu, so Kenpachi could slice him to pieces" despite having superior durability feats to anything Kenpachi has ever done.

It also works the other way, where it's equally stupid to pit someone like Itachi against Chad and theoretically speaking when Itachi uses a genjutsu/Tsukiyomi it doesn't turn into "LawL Chad has no chakra, so Itachi sits there dumbfounded wondering why it didn't work while Chad punches his head off."


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I don't know where to start with the above horse shit. Your entire argument is based on the false assumption that the HST have a way of finding Hogwarts when the cloaking around the school prevents people from seeing or stumbling upon the place. Ignoring the fact that they can cast spells to cushion force and render objects indestructible, ( Meaning they could toughen the castle walls and negate WB Quakes and Enels lightning), your stratergy for those two is ruled out by the simple fact that they couldn't find Hogwarts.
> 
> On top of that the Harry Potterverse has a years prep time and no where in the OP does it say all the characters are gathered at Hogwarts, for a start it would be impossible for everyone to fit at Hogwarts, the worlds population was short of 6 billion in the 90s, for the Harry Potterverse you would add Wizards to the list. I suppose they could fit there with the use of magic to increase the area without changing the shape but they wouldn't be able to provide food and such. Side stepping the issue of whether it is possible or not, it is not something you would do with a year to prepare.
> 
> ...



First a little back reading:


Emperor Joker said:


> Actually I might have misread your post. Slitzken is right about this. While you couldn't equalize thier attacks as thier completely different fundementaly...they would be getting Chakra or Reiatsu to even out the playing field though.





Colonel Awesome said:


> A more specific battle field might help. Eternal Sleep, you specified Earth. But where on Earth?
> 
> Is the HP verse holed up at Hogwarts and the HST must invade and defeat them there?





Eternal Sleep said:


> Not anywhere specifically. I would assume most would be there since it's like there fortress of solitude.
> 
> The HST starts in Europe I guess. Would make the most sense for the battle.





So as I said, how would you go about finding people who are hidden but still possess an equivalent reiastu/chakra equivalent? If only you have someone who could I don't know, SENSE reaitsu/chakra on an enourmous scale, to the point where he can recognize individual people by their chakra/reaitsu.... Oh wait, SM/RM Naruto, Ishida, any captain level shinigami. Then it would be awesome it they were able to teleport to that location since there seems to be soem type of protective barrier if only they had a way, oh yeah, GARGANTA! Forgot about that. That is ripping a whole into this dimension from another dimension, not teleporting. That would get every espada there. Soul Society could use their senkaimon that does the same thing. see/hear and attack everyone within half a dozen miles with his mantra. And if they need to target individual people inside there is always Enel, who can Now how is any of that horseshit?

Now about cushioning force and making object indestructible. That's fine and dandy. Have they ever taken damage on the scale of one of Enel's judgement bolts? Or Had an entire island dropped on them at terminal velocity? How about 12? A Small Sea? Cause that's what shiki had in the air.

So in conclusion, OP puts most of the wizards in Hogwarts, HP verse gets chakra/reaitsu equivalent, which they have never shown the ability to mask. And after hogwarts is taken out they can take use the above strategies to take out the remainder. Imperus would have a hard time wokring on a guy flying miles above the earth shooting giant lighting bolts from afar. Now please prove how any of the scenarios i posted are horseshit with that information...


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I don't know where to start with the above horse shit. Your entire argument is based on the false assumption that *the HST have a way of finding Hogwarts when the cloaking around the school prevents people from seeing or stumbling upon the place.* Ignoring the fact that they can cast spells to cushion force and render objects indestructible, ( Meaning they could toughen the castle walls and negate WB Quakes and Enels lightning), your stratergy for those two is ruled out by the simple fact that they couldn't find Hogwarts.
> 
> On top of that the Harry Potterverse has a years prep time and no where in the OP does it say all the characters are gathered at Hogwarts, for a start it would be impossible for everyone to fit at Hogwarts, the worlds population was short of 6 billion in the 90s, for the Harry Potterverse you would add Wizards to the list. I suppose they could fit there with the use of magic to increase the area without changing the shape but they wouldn't be able to provide food and such. Side stepping the issue of whether it is possible or not, it is not something you would do with a year to prepare.
> 
> ...



What are you not understanding about equivalence? They have reaitsu and chakra. They can be located because of this. Seriously, like really?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Rikudo Sennin is hinted at Moon level destructiveness


----------



## Gunners (Jul 26, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Challenge acepted I will just gather them in one place and nuke it.
> 
> Seriosly though how can we mock CBR when we have threads like this reguarly.



Shut up. **

Edit: I'll deal with the replies some other time.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Shut up. **
> 
> Edit: I'll deal with the replies some other time.



The truth hurts I see.


----------



## Algol (Jul 26, 2011)

i thought HP has magic, so like they can do anything. can't dumbledore make himself all glowy and intangible-ish and fly around like he did to beat the aurors in HP5, and doing so just turn all of the HST into rats or some shit


----------



## Gunners (Jul 26, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> The truth hurts I see.


Erm no. It's more along the lines of you bringing some random clowns into the equation. As though it is a competition or something.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Erm no. It's more along the lines of you bringing some random clowns into the equation. As though it is a competition or something.



Im too board of this thread to make a real contribution. It's gon on for 20 fucking pages nether side of the argument will concede.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2011)

oh wow...this thread


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 26, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Rikudo Sennin is hinted at Moon level destructiveness



If what Madara said is true Rikudou is easily at least at planet busting level and could do it easily. According to Madara he created the moon you know creating something like that require more energy that simply blowing it up, then he shoot it into space which hint he used Shinra Tensei (he specifically used the words "shooting") and said ST is capable of moving massive objects like that, then he did it on his deathbed after having got rid of a part of Juubi chakra and using Izanagi to create the 9 tailed beasts.

So one could assume at his prime he should be able to destroy a planet easily,


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> If what Madara said is true Rikudou is easily at least at planet busting level and could do it easily. According to Madara he created the moon you know creating something like that require more energy that simply blowing it up, then he shoot it into space which hint he used Shinra Tensei (he specifically used the words "shooting") and said ST is capable of moving massive objects like that, then he did it on his deathbed after having got rid of a part of Juubi chakra and using Izanagi to create the 9 tailed beasts.
> 
> So one could assume at his prime he should be able to *destroy a planet easily*,





Orochibuto said:


> (he specifically used the words "shooting") and said ST is capable of moving massive objects like that, then he did it on his deathbed after having got rid of a part of Juubi chakra and using Izanagi to create the 9 tailed beasts.
> 
> So one could assume at his prime he should be able to *destroy a planet easily*,





Orochibuto said:


> So one could assume at his prime he should be able to *destroy a planet easily*,





Orochibuto said:


> *destroy a planet easily*,


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 26, 2011)

1) Would you care to explain your points? I simply pointed out that if in his deathbed, after having split the Juubi chakra its main power source and used Izanagi he was able to create the moon and shoot it into space it MAY (I never claimed it certaintly could) destroy a planet.

2) Second, did I ever stated he could blow it like Freiza or DBZ style for example? No, by destroying I simply meant making it unsuitable for any life form for example shooting a ball cannon moon to a planet, shifting its orbit, etc.

So before trying to ridicule someone try to get your facts straight, thank you. 

RS is an speculative character I simply speculated on his POSSIBLE power level at his prime given how according to Madara he was moon creator at his DEATHBED and after having split his main power source.

Hell I even said "*IF* what Madara says is true".

God, seriously some posters appear to be there just to attempt to entice everyone they see


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 26, 2011)

Get out.

10char


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> 1) Would you care to explain your points? I simply pointed out that if in his deathbed, after having split the Juubi chakra its main power source and used Izanagi he was able to create the moon and shoot it into space it MAY (I never claimed it certaintly could) destroy a planet.
> 
> 2) Second, did I ever stated he could blow it like Freiza or DBZ style for example? No, by destroying I simply meant making it unsuitable for any life form for example shooting a ball cannon moon to a planet, shifting its orbit, etc.
> 
> ...



Everyone doesn't include *you* apparently.
destroy a planet easily=/=making it unsuitable for any life form 
That's called* life wiping* do you not know the difference between the two?

"a ball cannon moon to a planet" 
That isn't even properly structured and even when it is makes absolutely no sense. Shoot the moon like a cannonball at the Earth? Can I have what you are smoking? Even then it isn't destroying a planet easily. 
The planet would still be there and that would take effort besides the whole stupid concept of him surviving it.
Why mention it at all?


"shifting its orbit"I hope you aren't claiming he's going to shift the Earth's orbit  or that he's going to destroy the Earth by shifting the moon slightly.
But, I can see how you would think that.

Destroying a planet in 1-2 seconds with no exertion is destroying a planet easily not anything you have listed.
So you are saying if what Madara said was true he could EASILY destroy the planet...
So if Madara was telling the truth your speculation is suddenly also true? No, no it isn't. 
You know what you said was stupid, you just refuse to admit it.

Eternal Sleep had a MUCH better argument than you.


----------



## On and On (Jul 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Cloak of invisibilty
> Elder Wand
> Avada Kedavra
> ???
> Profit



Sharingan babycakes. Or chakra sensing.

Even if not, I know little of One Piece and practically nothing of Bleach, but I know a lot about Naruto, and I guarantee Naruto verse solos this.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 26, 2011)

So what's the conclusion?

Does HP verse get chakra/reiatsu?
I assume yes, else the mechanics of the worlds won't fit together and people will keep fighting over which verse's rules the battle takes place under



*Spoiler*: __ 



No reiatsu = 
he can send Amaterasu much farther than that after it's been formed
he can send Amaterasu much farther than that after it's been formed
he can send Amaterasu much farther than that after it's been formed
he can send Amaterasu much farther than that after it's been formed

Well at least this suggests a limit to Orihimes powers though it was before Aizen told her what her poweres were so meh


and if they do get it:

Link removed
Link removed




pretty much is a question of which one of these they're allowed


Also if they're without reiatsu then they're far more vulnerable to mind messing Kido suh as hachigens:


Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 27, 2011)

The consesus WAS that OBD rules state that all HP verse gets chakra/reiatsu equivalent. Kido/ninjutsu doesn't translate to magic, as they are different entirely. Specifically since Naruto uses a lot of attacks that focus on cotrollign a person's chakra. Haki is a different matter. logia intangibility is such that you need to know a logia users weakness or have haki to hurt them.  You cna't just magically make all logias intangible unless op states so, since Haki is a big part of certain characters. But willpower is what Haki translates to, so an extrapolation can be made to give high tier HP characters Haki based on their prowess and strength. Reiatsu crush doesn't work tho.

All that said, still waiting on a response to my statements...


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Everyone doesn't include *you* apparently.
> destroy a planet easily=/=making it unsuitable for any life form
> That's called* life wiping* do you not know the difference between the two?
> 
> ...



AGAIN did I said? He could CERTAINTLY do it? No it was just a fucking THEORY seriously, I said that IF what Madara say is true and just pointed points as to why I think he maybe could. I mean seriously the guy hasnt appeared I just gave an opinion on his POSSIBLE power level at his prime you know when he is not on his deathbed and hasnt split his main power source.

Though yes, I refered to what you would call lifewiping not DBZ planet busting. He could create the moon and let it fall on earth or if he was another planet (again just a theory and IF the "shot the moon into space" means he used Shinra Tensei to shoot the massive ball) create the moon and shoot the ball in the desired planet orbit assuming of course said planet is close enough. Shifting orbit again assuming he did that to the moon simply instead of shooting the moon he use Shinra Tensei to move the planet.

Just a few examples, seriously I understand fanboys who say "Yata Mirror can tank Galactus, FACT" get shitted on, but I simply posted a theory an speculative explanation of an speculative scenario by a very speculative character.

Is it SO unreasonable to theorize (Im not claminig) that a guy who in his deathbed, after having split his main power source and created the 9 most powerful creatures of the manga could create the moon and shoot it into space could potentially at his prime, fully focused on it and with the Juubi chakra be able to wipe a planet?

If you thought all that wouldnt it had been better to post in the first place instead of an attempt at mocking?

Guess that trying to post a coherent argument doesnt look so cool as mocking right?


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 27, 2011)

To be fair, if the Rikudo Sennin DID create the moon, he should be able to ram it into the earth again, or something right? I mean, something with that size, if rammed with sufficient force could at least be continent-busting, with severe implications for the rest of the world, i.e. life-wiping. 

But I don't think that translates into pure planet-busting yet.

As for the battle, we really need to give the Harry Potter verse some more advantages, like Knowledge. Prep is useless without knowledge. With knowledge however, they may at least stand a decent chance with the proper training and preparations (like sending in only Inferni to deal with the HST directly while having dementors and whatnot clean low-tiered house while sniping Imperius/AK curses at the top tiers from behind invisibility and imperceptibility charms/cloaks).

They DO have a chance. It's just an incredibly slim one with a lot of factors having to be in their favor.


----------



## Wut555Wut (Jul 27, 2011)

seriously though the mangaverses ecologies should be more than enough to seriously fuck up the Hpverse. The One Piece and Naruto universes are simply made of tougher stuff, especially One Piece, animals that are not gigantic and super deadly are rare. I mean hypersonic (considering they tangoed with zoro) somewhat intelligent weapon wielding gorillas, much bigger and smarter Giants and hundreds if not more massive sea kings. I mean in One Piece you have ten year olds fighting giant tigers and winning with their sheer physical power and speed. A ten year old in the Hpverse could not kill a normal tiger let alone a gigantic one with only their body. Even with magic I'd give the tiger my bet over a ten year old wizard.


Also only Voldy has eluded death (but really all you need to do is just trash his body and he's back to that soul purgatory and needs another ritual to get back to fighting strength) in the Hpverse. Death is kind of scoffed at in Naruto and Bleach. In Naruto people have the means to rez people from death, things like Izanagi. In Bleach it gets even better, not only can Orihime bring peoples bodies back from nothing (that one fraccion grimmjow killed) but other healers of the verse can save people from bifrication (hiyori) Hpverse doesnt possses that extent of healing I believe. Also Bleach possess genuine immortals, the one time Ichigo died he kind of just got stronger and Aizen cannot be killed as the Hogyoko saves his life, even when its not on his person.

The hilarious thing is despite as easy a fight as it would be for the mangaverses now, its only going to get easier as greater and greater feats will be displayed. I could easily see Bleach going into dbz levels of destruction at a point. I mean shikai yamamoto could nuke a city lets see his bankai shall we?


----------



## Wut555Wut (Jul 27, 2011)

Actually a much much smaller object could do as much damage as was done to the dinosaurs, should people even survive good luck wizards with there being no sunlight for the ecosystem, hope you enjoy long winters. If the moon were to crash into the Earth it would be destroyed, life may never find a way to grow again, and if it did not for millions or more years.

For an easier size comparison an object around 100 miles across would set the whole planet ablaze and kill all life, the moon is about 2200 miles across. Going to need a lot of felix felics to tank that........


----------



## Akatora (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd like to see how he was supposed to have made the moon and was it stated how long ago he did it?

what i mean is did he remove the mass of the moon from the earth or did he pull together  a large amount of astorids to for it=?

as long as it's not BS where it just magically appear out of nowhere (I don't think Naruto is a verse that fit that kind of magic)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 27, 2011)

Kisame did the magic water bit. Though granted is wasn't nearly on the same scale as creating the friggin moon.

And anyway, Chibaku Tensei isn't a Doton so even if it were possible it still wouldn't have created earth out of thin air to use to form the moon.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 27, 2011)

Akatora said:


> I'd like to see how he was supposed to have made the moon and was it stated how long ago he did it?
> 
> what i mean is did he remove the mass of the moon from the earth or did he pull together  a large amount of astorids to for it=?
> 
> as long as it's not BS where it just magically appear out of nowhere (I don't think Naruto is a verse that fit that kind of magic)



With Suiton you can create water out of thin air, I think with other elements you can too. RS maybe created with doton a bunch of rock and then did it, or maybe he did through Izanagi just as he created the Bijuus he may have created the mass. Another theory and the one that COULD be the most likely if you take the anime seriously is that the body of Juubi was just so freaking huge it provided most of the mass required, being 90% of the moon the body of Juubi and just the surface being a mass of rocks.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 5, 2011)

HST wins. Put it in the wiki.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 5, 2011)

^ Idiot who clearly doesn't know 'verse vs. 'verse battles aren't recorded.

Nice one, bumping a thread for no fucking reason at all.


----------



## Engix (Aug 5, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> ^ Idiot who clearly doesn't know 'verse vs. 'verse battles aren't recorded.
> 
> Nice one, bumping a thread for no fucking reason at all.



A littl harsh dont you think


----------



## Guru (Aug 5, 2011)

dumbledalf Solo's.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2011)

It wasn't harsh, the thread starter is a jackass.


----------

